# GrandinRoad - 2018



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few interesting and price-slashed items over on the Halloween Decor Outlet Sale area right now. 

If you wanted the "Dead and Breakfast" sign, it's now 14.97. https://www.grandinroad.com/-22dead...rt/grand-finale-outlet/halloween-haven/905573

The multi-colored Spiral lightshow spotlight is only 5.97. https://www.grandinroad.com/spiral-lightshow-spotlight/grand-finale-outlet/halloween-haven/1089958

The Happy Halloween lightshow spotlight is now 6.97. https://www.grandinroad.com/-22happ...t/grand-finale-outlet/halloween-haven/1089983

I know a number of people have bought their animal clawfeet candle stick holders, now 21.97. https://www.grandinroad.com/animal-...r/grand-finale-outlet/halloween-haven/1089875

While not marked down yet but worth keeping an eye on for when they do, they have added to this clearance area: Life-size Venetian Victoria, Henry, Skully & Larry the Zombie props. Wonder if those will now being phased out of GR.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You should check out the Katherine's Collection thread. 

I know GR sells the line & it looks like they've got a new witch table topper this year!
https://moonstruckgifts.com/katherines-collection-pumpkin-patch-cupcake-holder-witch-free-ship/

Pumpkin Patch:
https://moonstruckgifts.com/katherines-collection-halloween/pumpkin-patch-new-for-2018/

Dead & Breakfast
https://www.laraines.com/katherines-halloween.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow, another table topper? That’s the one item that I would love to have but is just too much out of my price range. I think I like the first one better though.

I wonder what GR’s theme(s) will be this year....


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Grandin Road is 25% off and free shipping today. Code XXW58904.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was just coming in here to post the same thing! The code I have though is SAVE25

I ended up buying Henry the Zombie. I’ve been wanting him since last year but has always been sold out by the time I got around to it (too many other things were on my list). And IF they are planning to phase out the 3 zombies, I figured I’d pick him up now with the 25% plus free ship. Got him for $44.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Grabbed those candlestick holders - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Aren't we done with summer yet?!?!? Just got my Grandin Road catalog and not one damn thing from Halloween Haven


----------



## ShadyAcre (Jul 3, 2017)

Just noticed the six arm lady shadow box is marked down to $37.97 from the original $149.00. Wonder if it’s because so many reviews said the motor was too loud. Might be easier to overlook at forty bucks than $150. 

https://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/halloween-haven/cirque/1089406

Almost forgot. I was browsing bc I got a coupon code in the mail. GRSPRING18

(25% off + free standard shipping thru May 28.)


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

I saw a skull adirondack chair for $500 there. Funny, I'd rather buy one and modify it to look like a skull, for half the price. That place is kind of ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

If nothing else, I go to Grandin Road for ideas.
https://www.grandinroad.com/black-i...n-haven/outdoor-halloween-decorations/1089378
The lit pumpkins would be easy enough with drill bits, tissue paper and lighting inside.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

KrushR said:


> If nothing else, I go to Grandin Road for ideas.


Yeah, GR stages all that stuff beautifully. It's a good looking catalog even if you never buy anything from it.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Shouldn’t be long now before we can expect some sort of teaser. Last year they dropped a sneak peak on June 7th.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi everyone! I thought I would pop in to see if there was any insider info on GR’s 2018 Halloween merchandise. After last year’s massive buying, I may have to restrain myself. I’m out of room to store stuff! The guest bedroom has now become Halloween Central. Sorry, no room for guests this year. No Halloween items in the latest catalog and online offerings are slim. It’s 91 degrees today. I’m ready to shop for Fall and pretend it’s cool outside. ??


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> Shouldn’t be long now before we can expect some sort of teaser. Last year they dropped a sneak peak on June 7th.


Surprisedly, although I spend way too much on Halloween decorations at Grandin Road, other than emails letting me know my orders have been placed, I don’t receive email advertisements from them. I only know about sales from checking out their website. Has there been any sneak peaks or hints about upcoming merchandise for 2018? I know last year someone was able to hunt down a bunch of their Halloween items online ahead of time. Any online sleuthing this year?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

FYI - 140 days and counting!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I spoke with someone from their Instagram account today but all they could tell me was that they typically release their Halloween Haven mid summer. So far, no sneak peeks or mentions of anything.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> […]While not marked down yet but worth keeping an eye on for when they do, they have added to this clearance area: Life-size Venetian Victoria, Henry, Skully & Larry the Zombie props. Wonder if those will now being phased out of GR.



I hope they don't phase out Vicky. She was the first, and in many ways the best of their lifesize props. Instantly iconic. 


Katherine's Collection: Droooooooooool and also WAY out of my price-range. Her life-size figures are fantastic! And $700+ is a no for me, alas. 


What really tempts me is that cat-eye canvas. Its small for $50 tho.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

yes, their catalog and video always makes for inspiration for myself


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

When have we been able to sneak peeks at items on the site by looking at item numbers? I can't remember who early we were able to do that. I need to go check out last years thread to see I guess....

edit: answered my own question , first links posted 6.22.17. So could be there now or in just a couple of days.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> When have we been able to sneak peeks at items on the site by looking at item numbers? I can't remember who early we were able to do that. I need to go check out last years thread to see I guess....
> 
> edit: answered my own question , first links posted 6.22.17. So could be there now or in just a couple of days.


I have no idea how they were able to sleuth them out online last year, but I hope who ever it was does it again this year. I’m ready now!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I made my first ever purchase from last year from Grandin, and Pumpkin Man is probably my favorite piece of decor! I'd love to see other Halloween nutcrackers like him!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For anyone interested in their Witch Moon wreath, you can get a cheaper version on Ebay. It's not foam, it's wooden & it's where I got mine. It's pretty cool looking too & less than half the price of the GR one. It's also a LOT thinner than the GR version since it's made of wood. Outside of the ridonk price GR wanted, I knew there was no way it would fit between my screen door & inside door & while you can hang that stuff anywhere I wanted it for my front door.

GR Witch Moon Wreath








https://www.grandinroad.com/witch-moon-wreath/905541


Ebay version (both from the same seller with small differences like different bows)








https://www.ebay.com/itm/HANDMADE-H...050216?hash=item285c77d9a8:g:KdIAAOSwU9xZ3nmq

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HANDMADE-H...050218?hash=item285c77d9aa:g:jPUAAOSwU1FZ7Sjo

I really love mine & if you want an EXACT replica you could easily just hot glue some stuff on it (the velvet & puff balls) but I was very happy with it as it is plus it's half the price (even with shipping it's still cheap) & it's much thinner.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> I have no idea how they were able to sleuth them out online last year, but I hope who ever it was does it again this year. I’m ready now!


I know how to look once the first link is posted, I get how to search the numbers. I just have no idea how they start the search. Ghost of Spooky I believe is who started it last year. GoS are you around??


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Videos added to YouTube for new items:
https://youtu.be/TlDgqahwQ5U
https://youtu.be/S8IrkvScBNc
https://youtu.be/oY7Vx1FW1Lo


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

https://youtu.be/g-MzHoQzJ2g


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

arrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I told myself I don't need any more Halloween stuff....but 2 seconds into the vid...oh, yeah...the foggy skull lantern. "Curse you, Grandin Road, and your groovy props!!!"


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you for posting the videos! I just looked at their site and they have a "sneak peek" section now. I'm happy to see theyre selling a new tombstone this year.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> arrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I told myself I don't need any more Halloween stuff....but 2 seconds into the vid...oh, yeah...the foggy skull lantern. "Curse you, Grandin Road, and your groovy props!!!"


Isn't this always the case? Haha


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

CH31 said:


> Thank you for posting the videos! I just looked at their site and they have a "sneak peek" section now. I'm happy to see theyre selling a new tombstone this year.


I'm waiting to see the Target tombstones, but always love the GR quality.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

$159 for the foggy skull lantern, which is 13.5" in height. I was expecting high prices for GR but that surprised me. That prop might be popular inspiration for DIYers since those misters are easily found and cheap.

I also love the 63" haunted house and tree silhouettes, but I wouldn't shell out over $100 for a piece of flat metal.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yay! This means the time is near....... I can’t wait to see the entire new collection. We need someone to do that magical behind the scenes search for new items not yet showing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK here's a quick try now that we have something tangible to go on. And note that you can get 25% off by using CODE 25OFFJULY on orders placed thru 11:59pm ET on 7/4/18. Here's whole text of offer, no mention excludes halloween. *
IMPORTANT OFFER DETAILS:*

*ENTER CODE: 25OFFJULY AT CHECKOUT.* Offer valid on orders placed through 11:59pm ET on 7/4/2018. Discount is shown in cart. 25% Off includes outdoor living sale price items ending in $0.97; excludes other sale price items ending in $0.97, Leather Swatch Ring, First Love items, gift cards, gift certificates, gift wrap, taxes, and postage and handling charges. Other exclusions apply, visit www.grandinroad.com/exclusions for more details. This offer cannot be combined with any other special offers or incentives; not valid on previous purchases or replacement orders. Valid only in the U.S.

I'm starting the search with 1187*500 The descrition after .com isn't important in the url just the last number is but were starting with a working url link which was important to have to begin the secret search. It's always so much fun to change the last numbers and see what pops up! I always like to list the Item No. for you guys so you can always search by that too. And of course the price is helpful! I'm seeing a lot of addition photos on each item page.
*
Octopus Witch Decor (Item 161406): https://www.grandinroad.com/flame-lighted-pumpkins/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/1187500  $99 
Animated Flying Wanda Witch (Item 161260): https://www.grandinroad.com/flame-lighted-pumpkins/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/1187501 $249 
Life-size Evette Witch (Item 161349): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187502$99 
Animated Skeleton Hand Pillow (Item 161284): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187503 $79 
Misting Haunted Candelabra (Item 161285): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187504 $139
Ghost Shaped Pillow (Item 161312): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187505 $39
Katherine's Collection Haunted Guest Book (Item 161236): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187506 $49
Katherine's Collection Haunted Pen and Ink Well (Item 161242): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187507 $99
600-Light Halloween Wreath (Item 161255): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187508 $99
Fright Floral Wreath (Item 161272): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187509 $139

Animated Book of Spells (Item 161258): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187510$39 
Skeleton Hands Thumb's Up (Item 161263_THU): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187511$34 
Skeleton Ground Breaking Hands, Love Hand Set (Item 161261): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187512$59 
Thunderstorm Light Show (Item 161239): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187513 $39 
Down With the Ship Art (Item 161362): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187514 $99
Skeleton Fish, Set of 3 (Item 161303): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187515 $29
Dark Orchids Stems, Set of 3 (Item 161330): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187516 $49
Faux Suede Pumpkins, Set of 3 (Item 161249): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187517 $39
Owl Wall Decor, Set of 2 (Item 161318): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187518 $69
Key Placecard Holder, Set of 4 (Item 161222): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187519 $39

Breaks at 1187520 (non-halloween) but continues after.
Metallic Insect Plates, Set of 4 (Item 161221): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187521$69
Pineapple Skull Decor (Item 161345): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187522 $39
Crystal Skull (Item 161343): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187523 $39
Skull Cactus Decor (Item 161271): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187524 $34
Foggy Skull Lantern (Item 161363): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187525 $159
Graphic Skulls (Item 161268): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187526 $34
Breaks at 11187527, 528, (non-halloween) -- chair and ottoman shown in halloween pics tho
Pre-Lit Black Branch Garland (Item 161269): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187529 $39

Iridescent 5' Skeleton (Item 161262): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187530 $139
Animated Wilma Witch (Item 161257): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187531 $189
Katherine's Collection Beatrice Witch Doll (Item 161244): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187532 $899
Skeleton Flamingo Decor (Item 161360): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187533 $69
Skeleton Leg Side Table (Item 161316): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187534 $199
Mercury Glass Pumpkins (Item 161333): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187535 $49
Enchanted Wall Mount Hands, Set of 2 (Item 161227): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187536 $49
Claw Taper Holders, Set of 2 (Item 161380): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187537 $129
Shimmering Ghost Lady (Item 161341): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187538 $89
Posable Ghost Figure (Item 161350): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187539 $99

If you guys are patient I'll continue going through the listings for you so you don't have to. I have some time this morning and will continue to "dig" them up!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK now starting with series 1187540

Disappearing Ghost Figure (Item 161313): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187540 $89
Tombstone with Melting Candles (Item 161302): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187541 $149
Lost at Sea Tombstone (Item 161225): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187542 $99
hmm 1187543 is a page right now for halloween haven general oh well
Candy Wreath (Item 161252): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187544 $199
Melting Face Candles, Set of 2 (Item 161248): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187545 $39
Animated Unforeseen Mirror (Item 161235): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187546 $129
Arrow Print Pumpkin (Item 161224): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187547 $49
Floral Pumpkin Arrangement (Item 161279): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187548 $24
Orange Bats Mat (Item 161305): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187549 $89

Animated Turning Head Raven (Item 161259): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187550 $39
Animated Dancing Skeleton Couple (Item 161282): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187551 $189
Cast Iron Key Wreat Hanger (Item 161219): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187552 $24
Skeleton Mermaid Necklace (Item 161238): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187553 $39
hmmm 1187554 is a halloween haven recap page. on wards!
Haunted House Pillow with Lights (Item 161274): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187555 $49
Hello Haven Pillow (Item 161218_HEL): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187556 $59
Skull Haven Pillow (Item 161218_SKU): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187557 $59
Bee Haven Pillow (Item 161218_BEE): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187558 $59
Gold Dancing Singing Skeleton (Item 161234): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187559 $89

Octopus Light Wall Decor, Set of 2 (Item 161270): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187560 99
Gold Skeleton Hand Bowl (Item 161344): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187561 $49
Gold Butterfly Skull (Item 161346): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187562 $29
Celeste Woodland Fairy (Item 161342): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187563 $249
Katherine's Collection Dead and Breakfast Bellboy (Item 161241): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187564 $399
Script "Beware" (Item 161332): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187565 $89
Flying White Owls (Item 161351): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187566 $39-59
Pumpkin Tree Topiary (Item 161407): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187567 $239
Mark Roberts Witch, Queen of Halloween (Item 161400_QUE): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187568 $379
Mark Roberts Witch, Palace Diva (Item 161400_PAL): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187569 $379

Mark Roberts Witch, Halloween Princess (Item 161400_HAL): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187570 $379
Mark Roberts Witch Stand (Item 161401): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187571 $59
Katherine's Collection Mable Witch Tabletop Server (Item 161243): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187572 $1199
Katherine's Collection Mable Witch Tabletop Server with Harlequin Tablecloth (Item 161394): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187573 $1299
Staked Ghosts with Lights, Set of 3 (Item 161352): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187574 $99
Velma Witch Figure (Item 161304): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187575 $149
Mark Roberts Mr. Jazz Time Skeleton (Item 161408_MR): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187576 $169
Mark Roberts Mrs. Jazz Time Skeleton (Item 161408_MRS): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187577 $169
Life-Size Mark Roberts Mr. Jazz Time Skeleton (Item 161409_MR): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187578 $859
Life-Size Mark Roberts Mrs. Jazz Time Skeleton (Item 161409_MRS): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187579 $859

Working on next batch! this is the last item, the rest go to Frontgate...fingers needed a break anyway 

Anika Lanterns (Item 161328_BLK): https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187580 $39-59


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh i look forward to seeing this one you posted ghost of spookie when i click that one dose not show up yet 
Octopus Witch Decor (Item 161406): https://www.grandinroad.com/flame-lighted-pumpkins/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/1187500 $99


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

https://www.grandinroad.com/flame-lighted-pumpkins/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/1187500
^ Octopus Witch Decor 

fixed that one link, but there are several more (will go into the previous posts and fix all)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Frankie's Girl, I guess when I highlighted the last digits on some of those in green it broke them. Sorry....! Hope no one panic'd.  Looks like all the links with green are fixed now, whewww. Thanks for the assist!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks so much, GoS!!! Yer a doll!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

the only thing I wanted to see but couldn't was the 'melting face candles'. THEY sound wonderful.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you! Love the tombstone with melting candles and the guest book.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> the only thing I wanted to see but couldn't was the 'melting face candles'. THEY sound wonderful.


Check back. I'll try to fix. FIXED. Looks like that was the last one.


The 25% off discount is pretty good for an early sale. No free shipping but still good.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

love the melting candles tombstone.


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

Why, oh why did I ever click on this thread. I could have gone my whole life without knowing about Grandin Road! Now I am doomed to be poor! I like the wolf wrap 
(I don't think its new.) https://www.grandinroad.com/werewolf-wrap/681428


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Frankie's Girl said:


> https://www.grandinroad.com/flame-lighted-pumpkins/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/1187500
> ^ Octopus Witch Decor
> 
> fixed that one link, but there are several more (will go into the previous posts and fix all)


I really like this bust! Also the lanterns, the bellboy, and the guestbook. I’m so excited!!!?


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting! Already ordered several items. Love Katherine's Collection, but the life-sized dolls are pretty expensive. Just wanted to share (if Grandin Road doesn't offer different size options) that the Dead and Breakfast countess and "Beatrix" doll or Pumpkin Patch witch, may be found in two other sizes at https://www.laraines.com/katherines-halloween.html.
Laraine's offers all three sizes, large at around five feet tall, medium at 33 inches and small at 18 inches. The small is under $200.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Personally I’d still wait til it’s 25% plus free ship. It’s still early enough, and I’ve seen several 25+free ship sitewide sales recently.

Glad to see some of the new stuff though....thanks GoS for putting that together!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ulchabhan said:


> Why, oh why did I ever click on this thread. I could have gone my whole life without knowing about Grandin Road! Now I am doomed to be poor! I like the wolf wrap
> (I don't think its new.) https://www.grandinroad.com/werewolf-wrap/681428



Oh, my dear.....join the poor club here! I bet if everyone pooled all their GrandinRoad stuff together, we could open up our own store!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I’m actually pretty under whelmed with most of the items. The item names sounded better than the actual product! And then add on the super high prices. The only thing that actually made me stop in wonder for a moment was the shimmering ghost lady. There was just something about her! I’d love to see video of her to see how well the lighting effect translates.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was too, actually. Out of all the links GoS posted, there are only 2 things I am interested in, and just an average interest, not an over the moon I have to have that kind of interest. But it’s still early and I’m sure that’s just a fraction of what they’ll be releasing this year.

Agreed on the pricing, but I’m done being shell-shocked with their ridiculous numbers!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I f you like Grandin and Target tombstones, you should check out Home Goods (the same items are often also at TJ Maxx and Marshalls). They have, hands down, the best value in resin tombstones. I got three after Halloween last year for 50% off. $80 total and they blow away anything at Target, and compare favorably to Grandinroad (though I like GiR, and have all but one, I think, of their tombstones). Also, Home Depot. Some of their stuff is a little gauche, but every year they have a big resin Gargoyle that I have to get.

I shouldn't be giving away my Home Goods secret. I stalked those tombstones for a month and couldn't believe when all three were still there at 10am on Nov 1st.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

This is pure speculation, but it would not surprise me if something like the foggy skull lantern showed up at super discount of $40 late in the season, after Halloween. Like last years silhouetted many armed woman, that was listed at over $100, then sold at $40 a couple of times. I bought it, of course...


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I have zero interest in a lot of these items. The poseable ghost figure and shimmering ghost lady interest me the most. I love me some ghosts. The animated dancing couple and the fogging skull lantern need to be 50% off at those prices.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Did I see a $900 DOLL?!?! Yipes! Yes, she's over 3' tall but still, yipes! She looks great & even if she were $20 she's not my kind of thing so I wouldn't buy her at any price bu if anyone here does buy her please post some IRL pics of her, I hope she's detailed with great costuming. 

I like that Disapperaing Ghost figure, the ocotopus wall lights, & everything in this pic,especially those driftwood skulls:









And that pic is a major reason I like Grandin Road, that's a beautifully staged photo. That's a great set-up there. Even if you never buy anything from them, you need to see the site &/or paper catalog just to see how they stage things.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RCIAG I agree on the above items in that photo. The driftwood skulls look scary to me. Not sure why but they just do. I really like the vase there. And of all the stuff I saw the other day looking for a preview I think the only thing that peeked my interest would be those Octopus eyeballs wall lights you also mentioned. You could create the light shade portion easy enough I'd think but the tentacles really make it and if I bought it it would because of them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks GoS for doing all that sleuthing ! I knew you would come through for us ! 

I'm like everyone else, not much I feel like I just have to have. 2 items I might get but only on sale and free shipping.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wanted to pop on to thank you GOS for uncovering the goodies. The problems with this site have become beyond annoying for me and by looks of it many others that used to be active so I was happy to see you reappear and come through again. Took me about 15 minutes to log on as usual. So tired of invalid password, resetting and still not being able to log on. My phone gets me dizzy with the ad hijacking so I tend to keep up with my facebook groups instead. 
I really like those driftwood skulls myself but don't see them in any of your uncoverings. I do remember all the circus items in photos that made us think a lot of circus offerings yet most of it never showed up for sale which sadly may be the case with these skulls.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for finding all this stuff GoS, I hope we get to see those skulls online eventually.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

I always get that "Where have I seen this before?" feeling when I look at stuff from GrandinRoad. Then later I'll remember some independent artist who had a similar idea/product they were selling a few years before. It happens with every store/business/company but I seem to see it the most with GrandinRoad every year. There were a few things that I saw this year that I know I've seen someone else do and it's gonna drive me nuts until I remember who/when/where. 
And I bet the original idea was at a better price too.

There should definitely be a thread for this. Like, not so much to 'call out' a company for ripping off or copying (but I know there are sites and groups that do that) but a thread for folks that wanna buy and support the original artist.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

MandaMalice said:


> I always get that "Where have I seen this before?" feeling when I look at stuff from GrandinRoad. Then later I'll remember some independent artist who had a similar idea/product they were selling a few years before. It happens with every store/business/company but I seem to see it the most with GrandinRoad every year. There were a few things that I saw this year that I know I've seen someone else do and it's gonna drive me nuts until I remember who/when/where.
> And I bet the original idea was at a better price too.
> 
> There should definitely be a thread for this. Like, not so much to 'call out' a company for ripping off or copying (but I know there are sites and groups that do that) but a thread for folks that wanna buy and support the original artist.


I know what you mean. I purchased this at TJ Maxx about 2 years prior to it showing up on Grandin Road (years ago now). I paid maybe $19 instead of GR’s $59 asking price. Other than the sticker price, there is no name brand on it, so I’m not sure who originally made it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well it's not GR that's ripping off the artist directly, they're just a middleman. It's the makers in China that scan forums & sites online, steal ideas, then make them with small enough changes, then mass produce them, show them at trade shows which is where GR sees them & buys them for the season. They're also not the only ones that do this but that's the risk you take when you show/sell any art online on any site, here or otherwise.

I was looking through Walmart for Halloween stuff & found some art from Rhode Montijo on some pillows they were selling. I've bought some of his stuff before & thought "There's no way he's sold his art to Walmart." I PM'd him on Facebook & let him know & he was letting Walmart know they needed to pull his stuff.

Here's his Etsy store too in case anyone is interested:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/RhodeMontijo?ref=shop_sugg

One day someone will have deep enough pockets & plenty of time to sue the rip-off makers(if you can even find the original source to sue). Until then, you can just not buy those pieces, but I don't know if any one person is to blame.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

*grandin road halloween haven*

I don't know if anyone else has already posted this, I just got it in my Email. www.grandinroad.com/halloweenhaven/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The one thing in that preview I'd buy, this guy:









is already listed as "We apologize, but this item is no longer available."

So either it's literally already out of stock or it's not available until their big debut later.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG, I’m guessing it’s the latter. I can’t imagine it would be sold out already! They probably just don’t have a delivery date of their shipment yet so they can’t list a date on the site. 

I’m kind of disappointed in this one though. I’m debating whether I’ll buy it because I have Herbert and Jasper and I adore them, but I’m not too keen on the coloring of this new one. He’s not as “dingy” as the other 2, which I think is what makes them appealing to me. Well, other than their faces, of course. So we’ll see.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

I received a $25 off offer from Grandinroad today in my mail. I’m wondering if I can combine it with other offers, like hopefully 25% off AND free shipping and my $25 coupon. Has anyone tried in the past?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They don't always let you combine coupons but maybe if you call customer service they may do it, but on your own online generally the site won't let you do it.

I agree on the coloring of Oliver, he's a lot brighter than the other 2 but he's got a cute face.


----------



## Dupton (May 12, 2016)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> I received a $25 off offer from Grandinroad today in my mail. I’m wondering if I can combine it with other offers, like hopefully 25% off AND free shipping and my $25 coupon. Has anyone tried in the past?


I was able to combine with the free shipping code last night.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you so much, Ghost of Spooky! Your page three links are always a highlight for me during Halloween preview season!

I am excited that Grandin Road has some spooky ocean items! I have been planning a "Haunted Harbor Halloween" for quite some time now and it looks like they have some items I can use:






















https://www.grandinroad.com/flame-lighted-pumpkins/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/1187500
https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187515
https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-flying-wanda-witch/halloween-haven/sneak-peek/1187542

I also like the Thunderstorm Light Show.

Guess I need to start saving up cash and storage space for this year's batch of Halloween goodies!


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

So excited about the new tombstones and the haunted house/ spooky tree silhouettes. I got the witch and the cat the first year they came out. I really want a 25% off with free shipping offer. I also like that big wreath with the mini led lights, but that looks like something that would be pretty easy to make on your own.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you GoS for the sleuthing!!

Unfortunately...I'm not that impressed with what I've seen so far. I see two things that I'm really interested in and that's the misting candelabra and the gold/black wall mount hands. And even then I'd actually use the hands for every day decor because I have dark grey/black with pops of gold in my living room.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

While most people don’t seem to be too impressed with the items seen thus far, I seem to recall feeling that way last year and it turned out, I was seriously in the wrong. LOL ? Without pulling everything out, I’m hard pressed to say what were some of last year’s favorite GR Halloween purchases. Off the top of my head I’m going to say the life-sized upside down witch legs (I waited years to get these!), the potted hand plants, and the ceramic huge owl candlesticks (I bought two sets I loved them so much & they’ve been left out all year). It doesn’t look like the potted hands or the owl candlesticks are going to be offered this year, so I’m glad I got them when I did. Favorite all time GR Halloween piece is probably the large cauldron with walking feet. The legs were stripped. I leave it out year around as well. Anyone remember that piece?


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

I love the Katherine's witch table toppers! But at around $1000 each it's way out of my league. I wish those were reasonable cause would love to have.


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> The one thing in that preview I'd buy, this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halloween Haven is now open to see it all and here's the link for the one you are referring to. Price is $69. https://www.grandinroad.com/expressive-halloween-pumpkins/halloween-haven/pumpkins/1090467?prank=12


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got an email today that the full Halloween collection will be "creeping in" on Friday, July 13th.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Seeing the little guy next to the others makes it hard to like him. He's too bright & I'd rather have a couple other things instead of that little guy. He's still cute but I may have to pass.


----------



## ripc0dy (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello everyone! I’m newish to Halloween forum but I absolutely love grandin roads products! I’m not really into much of anything this year but I definitely want the mummies! Does anyone know where I can find this witch from a couple years back? It seems like once there gone from grandin road, they’re gone for good! 

https://www.grandinroad.com/life-si...en/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/27194#


----------



## Halloween Magic (Jul 26, 2007)

Loved her! I can't find her on eBay or anywhere, but the same head is on this prop from Oriental Trading. I wonder if you could rig something up that would be close:
http://www.orientaltrading.com/witch-groundbreaker-a2-13617932.fltr?categoryId=550044+2830+1237


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I KNEW I'd seen that face before. I had a variation of that groundbreaker witch that I got from Lakeside Collection (it was just a head & hands) that was pretty cheap (less than $10 I think) but it was the exact same face & hands with some even sadder, cheap fabric. But once you fluffed her up & posed her properly on the ground she was OK.

I don't know if she's still available as just a head & hands elsewhere but $40 seems like a lot even for OT.


----------



## Halloween Magic (Jul 26, 2007)

This one looks even more like her: http://www.orientaltrading.com/grou...-a2-13576417.fltr?categoryId=550044+2830+1237


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Good Morning Haunters!

For some reason, I thought today (7/10) would be the full reveal of Halloween Haven but it looks like I'm mistaken.

I also got one of those $25 off coupons in the mail (which my husband tried to hide from me).

Can't say I'm thrilled about the nautical theme I've been hearing about. Are we running out of ideas for haunts? I thought the Circus stuff was a stretch last year but this seems even more so. What is next year? Haunted beach items? Sounds like I need some more coffee. I'm a little too cranky with disappointment here!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

revengemaiden said:


> Thank you so much, Ghost of Spooky! Your page three links are always a highlight for me during Halloween preview season!
> 
> I am excited that Grandin Road has some spooky ocean items! I have been planning a "Haunted Harbor Halloween" for quite some time now and it looks like they have some items I can use:
> 
> ...


interesting items. maybe could be combined with a pirate theme? I could see it more as a themed bathroom but what do I know


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I have no idea what I would do with this resin club chair, but I really like it!! 
https://www.grandinroad.com/outdoor...loween-haven/newest-additions/1186869?prank=6


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Love these skeleton hands:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> While most people don’t seem to be too impressed with the items seen thus far, I seem to recall feeling that way last year and it turned out, I was seriously in the wrong. LOL ? Without pulling everything out, I’m hard pressed to say what were some of last year’s favorite GR Halloween purchases. Off the top of my head I’m going to say the life-sized upside down witch legs (I waited years to get these!), the potted hand plants, and the ceramic huge owl candlesticks (I bought two sets I loved them so much & they’ve been left out all year). It doesn’t look like the potted hands or the owl candlesticks are going to be offered this year, so I’m glad I got them when I did. Favorite all time GR Halloween piece is probably the large cauldron with walking feet. The legs were stripped. I leave it out year around as well. Anyone remember that piece?


I agree, we have to just wait to see the full reveal before saying this years items are a total bust. I can almost say with certainty that they will have something to buy this season. Over the last 5 years (at least) I have never gone a season without dropping several hundred dollars (if not more).

And yes, I do remember that cauldron.....I have it too! I almost missed it that year because it had sold out but then it made a brief appearance again before the season was over and I was able to grab one. Probably a customer return! Lol. What I DID miss though was her striped smaller sister. There were 2 of them and I was only able to get the larger one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kruella said:


> I have no idea what I would do with this resin club chair, but I really like it!!
> https://www.grandinroad.com/outdoor...loween-haven/newest-additions/1186869?prank=6


OMG that is awesome!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Today they have a 50% off for 13 hours and they have their new version of the ghost crashers as part of the sale. I have their original version and have put them up the past 2 Halloween seasons and I get so many compliments on them! The suction cups on them suck, but that’s easily remedied with a little fishing line.

They also have a black version of those animal feet candlesticks that they sold last year that a few of us bought. 


https://www.grandinroad.com/express...187484?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

https://www.grandinroad.com/iris-ap...r/13-hour-sale/view-all/1152983?redirectFix=Y


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sure I'll buy something, but I don't think I spend nearly as much there as I did just a few years ago. I'm still enamored of their pics & staged settings. I do wish they'd go back to making cool vids, now they're just walkthroughs of stuff.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

The 50% off didn't work for me, I tried buying the life-sized Evette witch...maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Some new to me items have been added to the website! I’m off to see if there’s anything I must have at half off.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I would love to see some new versions of the potted hands. Maybe feet, etc... I had a hard time putting those hands away...they were so well done.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I tried using the 50% off code on four different Halloween items, but it did not work for any of them. Bummer!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

We bought the typewriter for last year and it was great. But its got to be in a heavy traffic area to work


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, after looking at the collection I still stand by what I said...last year I was excited about a lot of the pieces but pirates/sea themes aren't really my deal. I do LOVE that barnacle bust though...it just looks really exquisite. There also seems to be a lot of really bright floral collections this year which I'm not the biggest fan of. 
The resin chair is really neat though!


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

I was on my phone scrolling through the 50% sale items and almost dropped it when the 'ghostbusters' showed up on the last page. I remembered they were very popular and got pretty good reviews and they were 50% off!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I just ordered the Cat Eyeball Orbs. Used my $25 gift certificate and it let me combine with free shipping so I paid $4 for them. Halloween Score!

I passed on the gold bowl that is shown in the display. I have so many bowls that it seemed silly to buy another one. 

Maybe I'll spray paint one of my cauldrons gold.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I think these are cool. https://youtu.be/kPFOAjetks0


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Very interesting. I'd like to see a video of just the candelabra without all the other dry ice stuff they have going, but I'm assuming that was a very purposeful decision to make the effect look more impressive. Would be a pain to have to refill the water every couple hours if its in a display, but I can see this working well in a party setting.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

20% off Halloween Haven today & it looks like (maybe) more stuff is available. I put the large wood chip skull & the octopus eye lights in my cart, with shipping then 20% off it totals $155.40.

I need to think on that today.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I wouldn’t do it RCIAG, unless you absolutely have to have them! I’m sure they will have a much better sale in the future.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

For those who were trying to buy things when they had the 50% off for 13 hours sale, it was only a select list of items. And the only Halloween item in that list was the ghost crashers.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thought I could get away without going crazy again this year but I love a few things too much. I will hold on most of them until a better sale but this one just might have to be acquired today!
https://www.grandinroad.com/reaching-hands-2c-set-of-two/halloween-haven/mystical/1187470?prank=74


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I was so determined NOT to add more to my Halloween horde this year as my storage shed is bursting at the seams. AND I really don't have anything sea themed...had never even considered it. That said I am so drawn to the barnacle bust and immediately imagined a whole theme for my bathroom with light on water effect on the ceiling! Trying so hard to hold off a buying frenzy and hope a better deal with free shipping comes along!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

meh...the only thing that i really like is the spell book and maybe the foggy skull lantern


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Would love the new animated orb witch but even with 20% the shipping at 21 gives me pause. Wish for % and free ship


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

What are the odds of getting a 25% off with free shipping sale before August 15? The last sale for 25 and free ship was back in April or May or thereabouts, when I ordered the old light-up up ghost lady and the BEWARE of sign (with the bite taken out of it). Hoping they have one quarterly. Does anyone on here keep track of past sales?


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok, so I answered my own question. I checked my order history from last year. I never buy anything from GR unless it’s either on sale or free shipping. Looks like they did not have a free shipping with a discount percentage off until August 25. I made several small purchases prior to this with free shipping offers, but no discount. The most recent big discount they offered was June 18th with their buy more, save more event. They did not offer free shipping with that offer.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I checked my order history and the earliest order I had with both a discount and free shipping was Aug. 11.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The only thing I am sure of so far is the peace sign skeleton arm for my yard. Also I am going to order a few more sets of the felt bats this year. They work well on cubical walls at work. I love some of the Katherine's Collection but even with a discount it is pricey and I'm focusing on outdoor this year.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Usually I wait for discount plus free shipping but I got too excited. I ordered a ghost figure, the candle tombstone, the Lost at Sea tombstone, and the yard sea monster. Ate up at least half my total Halloween budget but then again GR usually does. There's a few more things I think I may/may not want if the discount and free shipping sale comes up before I find the things elsewhere.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I really like the yard sea monster, but am willing to wait for discounts. Wouldn't hurt my feelings to bad I'd I miss it.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Showed DH the new arrivals for this year and he fell in love with the barnacle bust and reaching hands. I am sure it is just a ploy to push you to buy but the website came up with an alert that the best was low in stock. It worked, I hit the button.
I think we might be having a nautical/pirate theme next year. This year outside will be Dia de los Muertos (Coco). I will have to try and hold off and pick up the other nautical things when there is a good sale.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I had the same thing happen when I was shopping the 50% off sale the other day! It was for those snakeskin martini and wine glasses. I was on the fence buying them but the little “low stock” popup prompted me to finally pull the trigger and submit my order. Not sure if it was really true or not because they are both still available. Eh, oh well.....it was my first “Halloween-ish” order to kick off my buying season I guess! LOL


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay had to google the glasses and those are wonderful. Glad you go them!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sad part is I need more wine glasses like I need a hole in the head! I bought a ton of wine glasses last year. And I mean, a TON! Started off with just a set of 4 black wine glasses, because I’ve always wanted a set and I have so many other types of wine glasses in my collection, and then I ended up buying about 12 more sets (sets of 4!) because I got them for $5 per set and figured I would use them for crafts. Then I bought some cat and walking skeleton glasses from somewhere....TJMax I think? So my cabinets are filled to the max with glassware with no room for anything else. But I really like the elegance of these new ones from GR.....with the subtle snakeskin print. I had only paused on ordering them because my inner dialogue was telling me that I don’t need, nor have room, for anymore glasses. Oops, guess I didn’t listen to her! LOL


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I hear ya. I have a wine glass problem. I fell in love with the painted ones from Pier 1. I started out getting four of each, then it was was two and now there is so little space I can only get one of each. They suck me in because there are new ones each season. 
There is no space in the house, and yet I just googled and there are more amazing ones to choose from.
My husband doesn't even like wine!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Heads up. Grandin Road has the set of four animal feet candlesticks on sale today for 50% off. They originally sold for 99.00 and then were marked down to 69.00. So at less than $35.00 they are a great deal if someone is interested. 

https://www.grandinroad.com/summer-sale/seasonal/?pageSize=12&fromPagination=1&sortBy=&currentPage=1

They also have some fall foliage items in the 50% off sale.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> I hear ya. I have a wine glass problem. I fell in love with the painted ones from Pier 1. I started out getting four of each, then it was was two and now there is so little space I can only get one of each. They suck me in because there are new ones each season.
> There is no space in the house, and yet I just googled and there are more amazing ones to choose from.
> My husband doesn't even like wine!


So I just got my glasses today and just finished unpacking them......they are gorgeous! If you collect wine glasses, I highly recommend getting these, especially if they run another 50% off on them (I’ve seen it 2x now at half off). I’m equally surprised that they all arrived intact....im always nervous with glassware being shipped, but all 4 of both sets arrived in perfect condition.

The wine glasses seem like a tad bit thicker glass than the martini glasses (I like drinking from the thinner type glasses) but they’re still great. And I love that I can keep them out year round — just need to find room for them!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I was so determined NOT to add more to my Halloween horde this year as my storage shed is bursting at the seams. AND I really don't have anything sea themed...had never even considered it. That said I am so drawn to the barnacle bust and immediately imagined a whole theme for my bathroom with light on water effect on the ceiling! Trying so hard to hold off a buying frenzy and hope a better deal with free shipping comes along!


Ugh...even though I know better I couldn't wait and ended up getting the Barnacle Bust! Holding out for better sale/shipping that I usually see in August to to add more!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Ugh...even though I know better I couldn't wait and ended up getting the Barnacle Bust! Holding out for better sale/shipping that I usually see in August to to add more!


I love when you join my madness!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The barnacle bust is on my ‘to get’ list, but I’m holding out on a sale & free shipping. If anyone gets it before then, please post real life pictures! I wish they sold the fishing net as well. I’d buy that too, because the head alone is not a scene. How I am going to incorporate it into a Halloween theme? I just don’t know.......

I gave in to the pressure and bought the bust. Current sale is 20% off and free shipping which brings it to $55.20. Ships out July 23rd.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I wish they sold the fishing net as well. I’d buy that too, because the head alone is not a scene. How I am going to incorporate it into a Halloween theme? I just don’t know.......


There are a lot of options if you search "decorative fish net" on Amazon or eBay. It looks like Joann's even sells some..and at a fraction of the price GR would probably charge, haha.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

These items are from At Home. Tell me they don’t look familiar to GR. ?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got a GR catalog today with a few pages of Halloween as a sneak peek, the full catalog can't be far behind. I know we can see it all on line, but I just love the catalog!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> These items are from At Home. Tell me they don’t look familiar to GR. ?


Yep, all 3 do look familiar! The raven wreath looks a bit odd though, like they have poofy tail feathers. I really like the GR one from last year....and was so glad I was able to get a second one. I will have to check out those pumpkin topiaries though because I’ve always wanted the GR ones but since I would need 2 of them to flank my front door, I wasn’t willing to pay their steep price. I mean really, who buys just one? And then you need the urn on top of it (so, 2 urns) as well as any sand or stones to weight it down. When all is said and done, you’ve spent quite a penny on just one decoration!

Thanks for the photo though, I am definitely going to have to pay a visit to the At Home store!


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm not so crazy about their theme-y collections, but the classic life-size props are pretty fun. I especially love the flying animated witch... the audio is cheeky 








https://www.grandinroad.com/animate...lyViewed=true&gtmPageName=Recently Viewed-PDP

But THIS is what I'm holding out for:








At $80 it won't break the bank (with a discount code, that is!). https://www.grandinroad.com/-22palm-reader-22-neon-sign/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/1089925


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> > These items are from At Home. Tell me they don’t look familiar to GR. ?
> ...


I bought the raven wreath last year as well. At home’s version was smaller and the quality wasn’t as nice. The pumpkin topiaries are $99 each. Nice large pieces. Painting was just so so, but for the price, they might be worth buying.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Now that I'm looking I think I'm falling less in love with the candelabra. I mean if you think about it...what makes it haunted? It has the flickering led lights but that doesn't make sense if it's smoking like it just went out...

But now I'm really looking at the life size figures, specifically the posable ghost man and the Evette witch. I love that the ghost man is posable and the face behind the shroud looks like it'd be particularly disturbing with the right lighting. And I think the Evette witch is just a really cute classic witch but I'd love to see a customer review photo of her first.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Today I receive the reaching hands I ordered. While I love the quality (heavy resin) and detail (wrinkles and veins), it is odd that they are both left hands. The way they show the suggested placement, you don't notice right away but still. Seems lazy to me. And I am also too lazy to reorient my photos, sorry!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah it does seem a bit lazy of them! At first I thought maybe you just got sent a mistake, but when I look at the photo, they do appear to be the same hand. You just don’t notice it because they show one of them with the palm up and one with the palm down. Deceiving! But they do look cool though, so maybe however you arrange them on display, no one will notice (except you of course).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> Now that I'm looking I think I'm falling less in love with the candelabra. I mean if you think about it...what makes it haunted? It has the flickering led lights but that doesn't make sense if it's smoking like it just went out...
> 
> But now I'm really looking at the life size figures, specifically the posable ghost man and the Evette witch. I love that the ghost man is posable and the face behind the shroud looks like it'd be particularly disturbing with the right lighting. And I think the Evette witch is just a really cute classic witch but I'd love to see a customer review photo of her first.



The ghost and the witch do look cool, and I like their price points even better!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

not much is thrilling me BUT now that i've decided to remove my blue and white plate wall to put up halloween plates, I am determined to buy the watercolor skull plates to hang up there....hopefully WITH the brush floral plates.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yeah it does seem a bit lazy of them! At first I thought maybe you just got sent a mistake, but when I look at the photo, they do appear to be the same hand. You just don’t notice it because they show one of them with the palm up and one with the palm down. Deceiving! But they do look cool though, so maybe however you arrange them on display, no one will notice (except you of course).



I think LTD Commodities did the same thing with their witches hands in the past. Don't see any hands offered on their site now but it's early. I do like GR's zombie hand/s though!

BTW thanks to everyone who posted appreciation for tracking down the early reveal items. Haven't been on the site much at all this year and not even sure I'm doing anything big this year (suppose to be dino related speaking of big). Been feeling a need to take a break for the past year or so. I have practically everything I need for my dino set up although I did want to make a few things but life and my halloween spirit are a bit lacking this year. Doesn't help that we've been in the 90s for the past few weeks and it looks like it's going to continue that way for a while. Sure with the heat wave hitting the country many might be in the same situation.

BTW did anyone order the octopus tentacle lights? Love to see a photo of them if you get them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I always appreciate and look forward to your posts Ghost of Spookie. I hope you get your halloween spirit back, real soon.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

20% off plus free shipping right now. I went ahead and got the new little pumpkin guy to go with the other 2 and the evette witch. I have no idea why i got the witch, at first I thought I wanted the shimmering ghost figure, but the more I looked at it I was like, why the heck can't I make that myself....for some reason I kept looking at the witch, she looks classic and cute. I never even use witches lol oh well, I'm a sucka what can I say,

Some better deals will happen next month but i was afraid my pumpkin guy might sell out, I think the other two did last year.

GoS, glad to see you around. I hope you get your mojo back. I have to admit mine is lacking as well so I completely understand.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Thumbs Down*

Huge disappointment this year, I mean HUGE. Nothing like what they offered in the past. I saw just ONE item I would buy if it wasn't as overpriced as it is. I do like the Yard Sea Monster but for $169.00 and one of the pieces is only 24" I can wait for a good sale. If it doesnt happen or it sells out so be it.

Too much freakin "glam" stuff, they need to get back to what made them the Sears Christmas Wishbook of Halloween. Anyone else recall the quality animatronics they had like the Dr Shivers and Frankenstein's Monster? 

Looks like I will be shopping at Home Depot again this year. And Target has nice heavy weight tombstones for $30.00


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

I got the Evette witch and the spooky tree and haunted house silhouettes to go with the witch and black cats I got last year. They look great when backlit. Evette witch looks like good quality for 20% off and free shipping.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

GhostPuppy said:


> I'm not so crazy about their theme-y collections, but the classic life-size props are pretty fun. I especially love the flying animated witch... the audio is cheeky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a reminder that Target carries the same sign in different colors for much less. And if you have a Target card, you get free shipping and 5% off purchase.
https://www.target.com/p/23-halloween-palm-reader-glow-light-sign/-/A-52567711


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just a reminder that Target carries the same sign in different colors for much less. And if you have a Target card, you get free shipping and 5% off purchase.
> https://www.target.com/p/23-halloween-palm-reader-glow-light-sign/-/A-52567711


Yes, but GR's "neon" colors say Halloween SO MUCH better and look spookier! I have this sign and the colors are nice in person. Bought it the first year. Since it's been available before maybe it won't be sold out like I think it was the first year and people can feel like they can wait for some type of discount on it. If I don't feel up to the whole dino thing this year, maybe I'll set up our patio as a fortune teller palor. Have a number of things from GR like the animated Ouiji board, Madame Zaltana, a crystal ball, and the gypsy fortune teller from OT a few years back. Yeah, I think that will be my back up plan OR we might go to The Boo Crew on Church Street's fabulous themed haunt on Halloween if they continue the tradition this year. 

BTW Didn't check to see if it was already posted before I started my comment here but there's a 20% off sitewide (except sale price 0.97 items, see restrictions) and free shipping I'm seeing on the site now. Use code HELLOTHERE. Expires 7/30 at 11:59pm ET.



LOL of course you guys already posted about the discount and free ship!


----------



## zfoote (Sep 7, 2016)

Does anyone know if Halloween has hit the grandinroad outlet? It is an awesome place


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

If anyone's been waiting for discount and free shipping, it's happening now. 20% off and free shipping. I ordered more stuff...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

zfoote said:


> Does anyone know if Halloween has hit the grandinroad outlet? It is an awesome place



Where is their outlet?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Where is their outlet?


apparently there's one in Roswell GA and one in West Chester Twp, Ohio


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Does anyone know if this is the best sale they have before Halloween or will there be better deals?


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I feel like there has been 1 or 2 sales with 25% off with free shipping before Halloween in the past. If the sales get better as time goes, it's not by much and the selection is usually pretty depleted. I don't usually find anything in those sales.


----------



## zfoote (Sep 7, 2016)

Roswell is the one I go to. They carry the current seasons Halloween items -they might be out-of-box or slightly used but it’s an amazing place-especially after the season.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m going to have to hit the Frontgate outlet after the Halloween season is over or just before. I just read online that they carry some of the Grandinroad merchandise in the Frontgate outlets, and I just went to one today since I only have a Frontgate outlet near me and not a Grandinroad (boo boo hoo) and sure enough, I did recognize some Grandinroad stuff. There wasn’t anything today, but hopefully I will see some Halloween stuff later on!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m going to have to hit the Frontgate outlet after the Halloween season is over or just before. I just read online that they carry some of the Grandinroad merchandise in the Frontgate outlets, and I just went to one today since I only have a Frontgate outlet near me and not a Grandinroad (boo boo hoo) and sure enough, I did recognize some Grandinroad stuff. There wasn’t anything today, but hopefully I will see some Halloween stuff later on!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Does anyone know if this is the best sale they have before Halloween or will there be better deals?


There will be sales with more % off but possibly not with free shipping. There is usually a 13 hour sale for 50% off but only on select items, so what you want may or may not be included in that. There is sometimes a 25 or 39 % off sometime in Aug or Sept but free shipping as well is not for certain.

I went back and checked out the sales last year. There was a 30% off one Halloween item late July, then a 15% with free ship in august, sometime around Sept 4th there was a 25% plus free ship. Then around Oct. 11 there was a 50 % off select items.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Other than the zombie hands, there are still very few reviews for the new GR items. I just got notice that the barnacle bust I ordered would be delayed. It was supposed to have shipped on July 23, but now is scheduled for an August 6 shipment.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They must be getting a huge shipment in that week, because I was notified my Henry the zombie that I ordered back in February will finally be shipped! Almost forgot I even ordered that.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Katherine’s Collection items are available on Zulily.com right now. Looks like they have the newer dead and breakfast items if anyone is interested! They are under the Create a Scene category.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

unlovedpoet said:


> Katherine’s Collection items are available on Zulily.com right now. Looks like they have the newer dead and breakfast items if anyone is interested! They are under the Create a Scene category.


still ridiculously expensive, tho. $134 for BOOKENDS??


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I got an email notice this morning that my shimmering ghost lady was delayed to ship until August 1st. Weird because when I placed the order it said she'd ship August 6th ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got my Evette Witch today. Only briefly took her out of the box just to make sure her face was intact so can't give complete review but so far so good. Her face is old and haggy. She comes with a really heavy round disk as her base for the poles to go into instead of those 4 plastic legs they usually have. This seems like it will hold her sturdier so she won't fall over but I will have to see once I set her up.

Edited to add: I looked at pic on GR site again and her face is a little different, the coloring isn't quite the same, not a huge difference but the lines around her eyes and mouth are not as dark. He face is strange, has a latex "mask" over a soft foam head/neck. her hands are cheap and silly. I don't think I would pay full price, she's ok on sale and free ship....


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ordered these, hope they're worth the money:


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Illysium said:


> Ordered these, hope they're worth the money:


I've ordered swags/wreaths from GR before and they are always good quality, imo.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got my Evette Witch today. Only briefly took her out of the box just to make sure her face was intact so can't give complete review but so far so good. Her face is old and haggy. She comes with a really heavy round disk as her base for the poles to go into instead of those 4 plastic legs they usually have. This seems like it will hold her sturdier so she won't fall over but I will have to see once I set her up.
> 
> Edited to add: I looked at pic on GR site again and her face is a little different, the coloring isn't quite the same, not a huge difference but the lines around her eyes and mouth are not as dark. He face is strange, has a latex "mask" over a soft foam head/neck. her hands are cheap and silly. I don't think I would pay full price, she's ok on sale and free ship....



I remember reading that about the base in the description, which was one of the reasons I ordered her as well (besides the fact that I love witches!). I just hate those flimsy prop stands with the 4 feet at the bottom. My cats love to get underneath the material and play and they 100% always tip them over, so I have to secure them with something heavy laying on top of the feet. Last year I had a bag of sand on one, and a bag with all my leftover candy (I had a LOT) on another! I think mine is delivering on Thursday....


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I got the Halloween Haven catalog in the mail a few days ago. Haven't cracked it open yet, though. Waiting for some quiet, me time to do so!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I was sucked in by the 30% off coupon today and ordered this


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> I was sucked in by the 30% off coupon today and ordered this



Pretty! 

Can you post your thoughts on it when you get it? I really like the pearl one and thought it would go well with the glass ones I bought last year (or the year before, can’t remember) but I’m curious how the pearls look in person. From the photo, it looks sort of like a pearl “cage” the way it’s sitting on top of the stem, as opposed to being more flat with the pumpkin.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Pretty!
> 
> Can you post your thoughts on it when you get it? I really like the pearl one and thought it would go well with the glass ones I bought last year (or the year before, can’t remember) but I’m curious how the pearls look in person. From the photo, it looks sort of like a pearl “cage” the way it’s sitting on top of the stem, as opposed to being more flat with the pumpkin.


Absolutely! Happy to give a review


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got a few things today, one of them being Henry the Zombie. I bought Larry last year (although I think I got him from Target, but he’s identical) and he was a hit with all the ToTs. So I thought I’d get Henry to go with him. There’s not much to them, just their heads and what appears to be some realllllly long arms, but I think they’re great! I contemplated getting Skully too, but thought his face might be a little too gruesome for the kids (I seem to get very young ones in my neighborhood). Overall, great prop that all I’m sure all the kids will love!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

One of the other things I got today was the Oliver expressive pumpkin. He’s the one on the left....the other 2 I got last year (but they’re selling them again this year along with Oliver,which is new for this year). He’s just ok. Definitely too bright of an orange compared to the other two, IMO.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Last item I received today was the Evette witch. I love her, she’s pretty haggy looking! I’ve never seen one constructed like this before though. She has a latex mask that is stitched onto a soft head (or at least I think it’s latex....description says plastic, but it has a latex-y feel), and her stand is similar to an umbrella stand, which I actually really like. I feel like the stand could have been just a tad bigger, because she still seems like she wants to lean forward a little.....and if you have cats or other pets like I do that like to play underneath all the fabric, it doesn’t take much for them to topple over. It’s definitely an improvement over those ridiculously unstable 4-feet stands, but we’ll see how it holds up with my determined-to-get-into-everything cats! 

One of the other things to note is her eyes are SUPER bright. Think car headlights bright, or even high beams bright, because it’s hard to look into her eyes when they’re turned on. Speaking of which, there’s a tiny fob thingy that is attached to her head in the back to turn her on and off and comes ready with batteries. Thankfully they’re just watch batteries which can be replaced if they go out. Although to be honest, the lights are so bright, I doubt I will even use them.

Her hands are pretty cheap looking hollow plastic, but you can easily remedy that with paint if that bothers you. But with the way the fabric lays over her arms (and hands) you really don’t notice. Her hair leaves much to be desired, but that’s pretty standard with these types of props.

Overall, she’s a great addition to my collection of other witches!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I was in Marshalls today and found this similar pearl mercury glass pumpkin. This one doesn't have an LED but for $12.99, I'd be okay with that!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> I was in Marshalls today and found this similar pearl mercury glass pumpkin. This one doesn't have an LED but for $12.99, I'd be okay with that!



Wow, that looks identical to the GR one!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for posting Evette! She's on my list for end of season markdown buys.

Are the arms sturdy enough to hold up a 1-2 lb lantern?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Spirits Vineyard, glad you got your witch today. Could you post a close up pic of her face, I want to see if your paint job is like mine.
Our order was just about the same, I ordered Oliver too but I haven't received him yet, I think it says Saturday, no idea why so far apart. I was worried about the birghter color but still wanted him to go with the other two ( I got them last year as well)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Thanks for posting Evette! She's on my list for end of season markdown buys.
> 
> Are the arms sturdy enough to hold up a 1-2 lb lantern?


I’m not sure..1-2 lbs may be too much because there isn’t much to her arms, but at a minimum I’m sure you could secure a lantern to her with some monofilament and she might look like she’s holding the lantern straight down. I would test it out for you but all my lanterns are packed away!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Hey Spirits Vineyard, glad you got your witch today. Could you post a close up pic of her face, I want to see if your paint job is like mine.
> Our order was just about the same, I ordered Oliver too but I haven't received him yet, I think it says Saturday, no idea why so far apart. I was worried about the birghter color but still wanted him to go with the other two ( I got them last year as well)


I definitely don’t like him as much as the other 2, but I felt like I HAD to get him since I had the others. Funny how our brains work! 

Here’s the witch face close up. Since it’s getting dark out and have to rely on indoor lighting, I took one with and without the flash....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh thanks SV ! yep that is pretty much what mine looks like , I feel better , I just expected some of her lines and her eyes to be darker. They appear to be on the site but could just be their lighting. I also didn't notice the wart on her chin in the GR pics, again could be my eyes or the lighting. I like her too though, glad I got her.

Looking forward to Oliver, even though he is bright I think he looks cute in your pic with the others...a little pumpkin family.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You’re right, the lines on her face do look darker on the site, but I’m guessing it’s just the lighting. And I don’t see that chin wart either in their pics! I don’t mind that.....just adds to her haggy-ness


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone buys this one, please let us know what you think. I want to add her to my collection, but in the video her face looks really shiny, which makes me hesitate on buying her.

https://www.grandinroad.com/animated-wilma-witch/halloween-haven/witches/1187531?&prank=18


----------



## baraBOO (Jul 11, 2018)

*Grandin Road New Arrivals*

Hi, does anyone recall if Grandin Road tends to add new arrivals to their collection after its launch? I keep checking back daily in hope... Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Not usually. Once they have the launch that's pretty much it.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

RedSonja said:


> I got the Halloween Haven catalog in the mail a few days ago. Haven't cracked it open yet, though. Waiting for some quiet, me time to do so!


Yes, I received my first Grandin Road Halloween Haven catalog for 2018. Some tempting items inside. 









May this be the first of many GR Halloween Haven catalogs!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

You know, once I have the GR Halloween Haven catalog in my hand, it is really difficult to not go crazy. 

I really, really like their "Luxe Loot from the Deep, Dark Sea" line this year! I have wanted to do a Halloween Harbor theme for years and, even if I cannot afford everything from GR, at least they have provided me with some neat ideas.









I also find the skeleton hands really fun and I must have these skeleton long gloves:















I can't go too crazy -- not enough room to store everything -- and I still have to see what Home Goods and Target have for Halloween 2018.

So much Halloween, so little space!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

0+6521+9

received the foggy skull lantern. Hard to get a good picture of the fog but it works pretty good. only bummer is that the real wax flameless candle thats suppose to go in the head of the skull melted and is misshapen ( darn its been hot here!! ) have a email out to customer service in hopes of obtaining a new one!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Malicious said:


> View attachment 555687
> View attachment 555689
> 0+6521+9
> 
> received the foggy skull lantern. Hard to get a good picture of the fog but it works pretty good. only bummer is that the real wax flameless candle thats suppose to go in the head of the skull melted and is misshapen ( darn its been hot here!! ) have a email out to customer service in hopes of obtaining a new one!


Thanks for posting the pictures and review. Good to know about the wax candle melting. 

I am really tempted by this piece. Do you think it is worth the money?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I really like it. I'm a sucker for fogging items. To me its worth the price as its a unique piece ( however I had a 25 dollar off coupon ) and used free shipping!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Today I received the mercury glass pumpkin that I ordered the other day. Spirits you were asking about the pearls and if they were glued on or a cage. They are a cage and you can tell when you look from the top. But they are tightly wired on and hardly move, definately not glued in anyway. I would say you wouldn't notice too much if the pumpkin filled out all of the space, but it isn't perfectly shaped. The light inside is very bright, which I am still a bit on the fence about. Will have to see how it fits in when I add it to some other decorations. I still like it for the price I paid, so don't plan to send back, but buyer beware. Sorry too lazy to reorient the photos, need to make some dinner.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I love that pumpkin but the bright light might not be something I would like. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anyone purchased the mummy couple? I don't know why I am drawn to them every year. Last year when I finally decided to order they were out. They don't seem to be that good of quality but too hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I love that pumpkin but the bright light might not be something I would like. Thanks for the review!


It would be better with something more subtle but you would leave it off


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I love that pumpkin but the bright light might not be something I would like. Thanks for the review!


If you're interest in a similar style without a light, I posted a photo earlier in this thread from Marshalls. They had a very similar pumpkin for $12.99. Their mercury glass base was a little darker than GR's pearl white, though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Has anyone purchased the mummy couple? I don't know why I am drawn to them every year. Last year when I finally decided to order they were out. They don't seem to be that good of quality but too hard to tell from the photos.



I did and I love them! I bought the female one probably about 5 years ago because I got her dirt cheap (probably around $50) and was bummed that I didn’t get the male. Or rather, couldn’t, because I think it was the end of season clearout which is why I got her so cheap. They didn’t have them for another couple years after that, so I was excited when they brought them back last year and I ended up buying the male and another female.

As for quality, I think they’re ok to me for what they are (styrofoam wrapped in cloth bandage material.) as long as you get it on sale with free shipping. Not worth their full asking price, but nothing on their site ever is, right? What I like about them is that they are in 2 pieces, which makes it easier to store them. I scoured the internet for a couple years after buying the first one looking for other lifesize mummy props and there wasn’t much out there, if anything. I suppose if you’re crafty enough you could make something cheaper yourself, but that’s not me 

What I also like about them is that even though they’re life-size, you can put them up against a wall, in a corner, wherever, and don’t seem to take up a lot of room. But yet they make such a great impact to your Halloween decor. Every time someone comes inside my house, that’s the one prop that gets the most comments.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Today I received the mercury glass pumpkin that I ordered the other day. Spirits you were asking about the pearls and if they were glued on or a cage. They are a cage and you can tell when you look from the top. But they are tightly wired on and hardly move, definately not glued in anyway. I would say you wouldn't notice too much if the pumpkin filled out all of the space, but it isn't perfectly shaped. The light inside is very bright, which I am still a bit on the fence about. Will have to see how it fits in when I add it to some other decorations. I still like it for the price I paid, so don't plan to send back, but buyer beware. Sorry too lazy to reorient the photos, need to make some dinner.



Thanks for posting pics! I’ll have to think about this one. I’d be inclined to buy all 3 to have a whole display, and I do like the pearls on this one, but I’m not wild in love with the other 2.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Today I received my third delay of shipment notice for the barnacle bust I ordered way long ago. LOL. They apparently are having Chinese manufacturing and shipment issues. And I was so excited to move forward with trying to create that underwater theme! I wonder if there’s a delay with the Medusa bust? I liked it too, but was waiting on a 25% or more off plus free shipping sale. 

Kind of sad really. Normally at this time I have purchased quite a few pieces from GR, but not this year. The two busts are really all that caught my eye. ?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Thanks for posting pics! I’ll have to think about this one. I’d be inclined to buy all 3 to have a whole display, and I do like the pearls on this one, but I’m not wild in love with the other 2.



I agree the others are nothing special. I think this could be paired with something else. I will keep my eyes out this year at Home Goods.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Thanks for posting pics! I’ll have to think about this one. I’d be inclined to buy all 3 to have a whole display, and I do like the pearls on this one, but I’m not wild in love with the other 2.


Oh am am glad that you recommend them. I will watch for a good sale and snatch them up this yer


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Today I received my third delay of shipment notice for the barnacle bust I ordered way long ago. LOL. They apparently are having Chinese manufacturing and shipment issues. And I was so excited to move forward with trying to create that underwater theme! I wonder if there’s a delay with the Medusa bust? I liked it too, but was waiting on a 25% or more off plus free shipping sale.
> 
> Kind of sad really. Normally at this time I have purchased quite a few pieces from GR, but not this year. The two busts are really all that caught my eye. &#55357;&#56848;



Dang! Got the notice too. Not coming now until the 17th. I probably wouldn't have started decorating anyway, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Today I received my third delay of shipment notice for the barnacle bust I ordered way long ago. LOL. They apparently are having Chinese manufacturing and shipment issues. And I was so excited to move forward with trying to create that underwater theme! I wonder if there’s a delay with the Medusa bust? I liked it too, but was waiting on a 25% or more off plus free shipping sale.
> 
> Kind of sad really. Normally at this time I have purchased quite a few pieces from GR, but not this year. The two busts are really all that caught my eye. &#55357;&#56848;



I have such a bust obsession that it’s killing me to not buy either one of those! I just don’t have anything else that would flow with them so I haven’t yet. I almost pulled the trigger on the Medusa one, but didn’t . I wish they were snakes instead of an octopus!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

*Halloween Haven video*

I am sure it's posted already but it doesn't come up in my search. Is there a HH video this year?


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Spookerstar said:


> Has anyone purchased the mummy couple? I don't know why I am drawn to them every year. Last year when I finally decided to order they were out. They don't seem to be that good of quality but too hard to tell from the photos.


I bought them last year and they make a very striking pair in the corner of my dining room. I'm very happy with them too. I'll just second all that Spirits Vineyard said about them, and add that they have cords attached to the back of them to anchor to walls or whatever if you're going to display them in a windy area, as they are pretty lightweight. But they're a fun focal point when paired together!


----------



## SBurg (Aug 11, 2014)

ISO Grandin Road Vampire Boy from years back.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ahhhh the vampire family! Of all the life size props those are the ones I wish they’d bring back the most. I got the father, but missed out on all the rest. He got a lot of negative reviews but I liked him. Good luck finding the boy!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

mamadada said:


> I am sure it's posted already but it doesn't come up in my search. Is there a HH video this year?



I don’t recall seeing one. They have several videos that they’ve posted for individual items, but nothing like they had in previous years like those “walk-thru” videos.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just posted this on the KC thread but thought I’d post it here as well.

Last year Grandinroad sold Katherine’s Collection skull wall mask (ridiculously priced at around $300 if I recall) but I had managed to get one at a decent sale price. I just came across it on the Moonstruck Gifts website for $118, which I thought was a good price for it.

Here’s the Grandinroad link so you can see it there: https://www.grandinroad.com/katherine-s-collection-glam-skull-wall-mask/1089929

Moonstruck Gifts link: https://moonstruckgifts.com/katherines-collection-forest-cemetery-skull-wall-mask-50-off/


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Today starts a 20% + free shipping and runs through 9/10 — code is 20SUMMER

There are a few things I want but I’ve spent so much already on a few other things, but I decided to get the foggy skull lantern. I liked it when I first saw it, but was just waiting for the right sale! Based on all the great reviews, and how many of them there are already, I feel this may be the one item to sell out, so I wanted to get it before that happens.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This may have been asked before but does anyone know if they do a better sale before Halloween? the 20% including shipping has my palms itching to shop but should I hold off a bit longer?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

My guess is that they will....they do a lot of 25% + free shipping, but it really just depends on the item and if you think it’s something that’s gonna sell out. I tend to try and wait for at least 25% + free ship, but I ended up buying that one item that I thought may sell out (the skull fogging lantern) at 20% + free ship. I figured the difference was only a few bucks and would guarantee I’d get it as opposed to risking losing out because I waited too long. 

And sometimes they do 30 or 40% off + free ship but I’m not sure if that was before or after Halloween, or the week of. But for me, usually those purchases aren’t my must-haves, they’re just the extra “I could live without but can’t pass up the price” purchases


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

I should have known better than to browse their site! The first time I've ever even looked at it and I ended up purchasing like four things. At least I got free shipping!

One was the barnacle bust, and another was the Octopus witch bust. Like I need any more busts to go with my Marshalls/Homegoods/TJ Maxx ones 

Anyways, I've seen several people mention the barnacle bust in the thread, if nobody else has ordered it, I can let ya'll know what I think of it in person once it arrives!

Has anybody ordered the Skellerina music box? I thought she looked cool, but I didn't end up getting her because one the reviews wasn't so great.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My barnacle bust arrived last night, but I hid it out of the way because of overnight guests. I won’t have the freedom and room to open it until Monday. I feel like a kid at Christmas with wrapped presents that are in plain view under the Christmas tree. LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I ordered the skull plates with the floral watercolor decals on them...the shipping date has been pushed back 3 times...i'm really getting fed up with that and I might just cancel the whole order. Grrrr.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

exlibrisnyx said:


> I should have known better than to browse their site! The first time I've ever even looked at it and I ended up purchasing like four things. At least I got free shipping!
> 
> One was the barnacle bust, and another was the Octopus witch bust. Like I need any more busts to go with my Marshalls/Homegoods/TJ Maxx ones
> 
> ...


I bought the Skellerina last year, and I actually like her. I’m not sure what people in the reviews are complaining about. For the price, especially if you get her on sale with free shipping, she’s worth it to me. But just know that the whole thing is made out of plastic, which is why her $29 price tag is what it is. It plays a nice, spooky melody as she twirls, and is pretty loud, too. I think people are just so used to Grandinroad’s items being made out of resin, but every now and again something will be plastic. But her price reflects that.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

One of those once in a blue moon days I am able to sign in. Wanted to warn others of the misting candleabra. This thing is mammoth. If you are like me at gauging size this is HUGE. Size is better suited for floor use but being resin would be hard to put on pedestal. At table height flickering can't be seen unless your super tall. It is made to be similar to a candle going out though I believe as someone mentioned. Very unimpressed with this and either mine doesn't work properly or it's junk and going back. I debated on that or the sea monster. Did anyone get that that has an opinion? I also got the misting skull. It's OK but definitely wait for a good sale.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Yesterday the call of Grandinroad came again and I ended up getting the two other mercury glass pumpkins to go with the pearl one. Added in the black pedestals as well. My reasoning was that I have a half of a garage of Halloween but only two boxes of fall decorations. 
When I got home my barnacle bust had arrived. I love it and am so happy I bought that one. 
The real surprise was that my niece Graveyard Queen sent me the Octopus Light Wall Decor for my birthday. I had been dreaming of collecting a few things after Halloween and having a haunted nautical bathroom next year, but now she made my dreams come true for this year. 
The detail on these is great and the eyes are very bright. It will add that perfect spooky glow. 
It was a Grandinroad Christmas in August


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I ended up purchasing the bust. As soon as I saw her I knew I needed her in my life. She will stay out all year. I caught the sale and she just arrived. This is my first purchase from them. I have always loved their items but they are pricey.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Yesterday the call of Grandinroad came again and I ended up getting the two other mercury glass pumpkins to go with the pearl one. Added in the black pedestals as well. My reasoning was that I have a half of a garage of Halloween but only two boxes of fall decorations.
> When I got home my barnacle bust had arrived. I love it and am so happy I bought that one.
> The real surprise was that my niece Graveyard Queen sent me the Octopus Light Wall Decor for my birthday. I had been dreaming of collecting a few things after Halloween and having a haunted nautical bathroom next year, but now she made my dreams come true for this year.
> The detail on these is great and the eyes are very bright. It will add that perfect spooky glow.
> It was a Grandinroad Christmas in August



You’ll have to take some pics of everything altogether.....would love to see a complete scene! I do love the bust (I am a bust-aholic!) but didn’t buy this one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

My fogging skull lantern came today and I absolutely LOVE this thing! It’s very well made, and the misting begins literally as soon as you plug it in and put water in it. The only thing is you have to be cognizant of where you display this.....putting it next to some books might not be the best place since some of the water droplets land outside of the tray it sits on. 

Best purchase so far from Grandinroad this season (although that’s not saying much since I only bought a couple of things)!

The only downside is that the candle it came with did not come with a battery, you have to supply your own and it’s one of those watch batteries. The candle itself is just ok, nothing to write home about. But I have some Luminara votives that are much better that I plan to use instead anyway.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I bought the Skellerina last year, and I actually like her. I’m not sure what people in the reviews are complaining about. For the price, especially if you get her on sale with free shipping, she’s worth it to me. But just know that the whole thing is made out of plastic, which is why her $29 price tag is what it is. It plays a nice, spooky melody as she twirls, and is pretty loud, too. I think people are just so used to Grandinroad’s items being made out of resin, but every now and again something will be plastic. But her price reflects that.


I own Skellarina myself, I bought her last year. Even my husband thought she was cute and liked her music-box tune. 

I found her paint and glitter VERY shoddy, patchy and all over the place - and devoted part of an afternoon sprucing her up. I cant find the photos I took..... especially if you give her a little paint and glitter love, she's worth it to me. I didn't like the way her eyes were painted and modified mine.

EDIT: here she is!!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Why is this posting sideways?!!! Anyhoo, lit up and here are her hairline modifications. I added black glitter to her crown, to make it stand out from her hair: 









gave her black nail polish too.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Last one, the site is really fighting my posting pix for some reason. 

View attachment 557811


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

My husband bought me the Witch Legs for our anniversary 2yrs ago. They are very sturdy, stand up to weather & the paint doesn’t fade (I was worried about that). They are displayed from 10/1 - 11/1
This will be our 3rd year & they still look brand new. 
I love them


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> My husband bought me the Witch Legs for our anniversary 2yrs ago. They are very sturdy, stand up to weather & the paint doesn’t fade (I was worried about that). They are displayed from 10/1 - 11/1
> This will be our 3rd year & they still look brand new.
> I love them



Love those witch legs! I have the black and white pair (with the red shoes) but I’ve been afraid to display them outside so they remain indoors. I usually just put them in front of my fireplace. I’ve contemplated getting this pair as well to put outside, so it’s good to know that they weather nicely!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Serpentia said:


> I own Skellarina myself, I bought her last year. Even my husband thought she was cute and liked her music-box tune.
> 
> I found her paint and glitter VERY shoddy, patchy and all over the place - and devoted part of an afternoon sprucing her up. I cant find the photos I took..... especially if you give her a little paint and glitter love, she's worth it to me. I didn't like the way her eyes were painted and modified mine.
> 
> EDIT: here she is!!



Oh that’s right, I do remember we had talked about that last year! And you’re right, she did need some touch ups, though I never got around to doing it on mine. Her glitter was done kind of sloppily, very sparse in some areas where you know it should be. But overall I feel like she’s appropriately priced. In the reviews I think a few people commented on that she was plastic, and while it would have been great if she were made out of resin to make her a more sturdier, substantial piece, they would have made her much more expensive.

I left her out all year long on my bookcase, so I was able to snap a pic!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just opened my barnacle bust. It’s much smaller than I expected, but very pretty. I will definitely have to sit it up on a pedestal to make it appear larger. If not, the shells and crabs I bought will overpower it. I can see this being left out all year long as part of an underwater display.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Love those witch legs! I have the black and white pair (with the red shoes) but I’ve been afraid to display them outside so they remain indoors. I usually just put them in front of my fireplace. I’ve contemplated getting this pair as well to put outside, so it’s good to know that they weather nicely!


If you display them out side make sure they are in a very sturdy urn or pot. I also use thick pieces of hard insulation board to keep legs in place. Oh... I also display the legs where no one can touch them & believe me people will want to touch them.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just a heads up in case anyone was considering the melting candles tombstone. The paint job on it is pretty bad. It's covered in black squiggly lines. I ordered a second one hoping that there was a mistake with the first but it looks exactly the same. I would've just ordered the Costco one for less if I knew it was going to have the same paint job. Pretty disappointing compared to the other tombstones from there.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> The real surprise was that my niece Graveyard Queen sent me the Octopus Light Wall Decor for my birthday. The detail on these is great and the eyes are very bright.


Do you think they're worth the price tag? With coupons they're $80 (not including shipping). 

Are they heavy resin or something else?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Do you think they're worth the price tag? With coupons they're $80 (not including shipping).
> 
> Are they heavy resin or something else?



They are plastic and not resin but the detail is really good, and they are substantial. They have a timer on the light which I like too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

CH31 said:


> Just a heads up in case anyone was considering the melting candles tombstone. The paint job on it is pretty bad. It's covered in black squiggly lines. I ordered a second one hoping that there was a mistake with the first but it looks exactly the same. I would've just ordered the Costco one for less if I knew it was going to have the same paint job. Pretty disappointing compared to the other tombstones from there.



Wow they should’ve just left the lines off altogether. I agree, it just looks like a bunch of squiggly lines, especially the back. When I compare with the other tombstones, this one just doesn’t look as natural. If you keep them, maybe you can paint them?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I ordered the sea creature tentacle, had no intention of doing so when I first saw it but then I ended up ordering the lifesize skelly mermaid from OT and then decided I had to have the tentacle.....it's always something lol it doesn't take much for me to justify new buys. 
anyway, got it today and I like it really well, it is fairly light weight but seems substantial, The box and foam it was packed in was smashed on one side so I feared the worse but all pieces are in good shape.

I took some quick , not so great pics. I wish it had a little more detail but since it will be outside I think it will be fine. 

View attachment 557955


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> CH31 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads up in case anyone was considering the melting candles tombstone. The paint job on it is pretty bad. It's covered in black squiggly lines. I ordered a second one hoping that there was a mistake with the first but it looks exactly the same. I would've just ordered the Costco one for less if I knew it was going to have the same paint job. Pretty disappointing compared to the other tombstones from there.
> ...


Yeah, I think I'm going to keep one of them and repaint it. The flickering candles really do look great at night.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If someone else already posted these, sorry-- I checked a few pages, but don't really have time right now to go through 20+. Just want to help if someone is looking at these.
https://www.desertsteel.net/seasonal/pumpkin

That's a significant savings, though I didn't check shipping costs. If you have a fantastic GR coupon code, it's still nice to get a better look at the products before you buy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought them a few years ago...they’re actually very nice!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I ordered the sea creature tentacle, had no intention of doing so when I first saw it but then I ended up ordering the lifesize skelly mermaid from OT and then decided I had to have the tentacle.....it's always something lol it doesn't take much for me to justify new buys.
> anyway, got it today and I like it really well, it is fairly light weight but seems substantial, The box and foam it was packed in was smashed on one side so I feared the worse but all pieces are in good shape.
> 
> I took some quick , not so great pics. I wish it had a little more detail but since it will be outside I think it will be fine.
> ...


Oh man! I have been holding on that one but seeing your photos have me moving it to the top! Also great job on the life size mermaid skelly. I am having a hard time locating that on their site. I can see it as the ad for the outdoor decorations but cant find it to order. Have they shipped it to you yet?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Also great job on the life size mermaid skelly. I am having a hard time locating that on their site. I can see it as the ad for the outdoor decorations but cant find it to order. Have they shipped it to you yet?


OT is out of stock of the skelly mermaid right now but it should be back in stock before the big day. Check the Oriental Trading thread just in case.

I got mine early enough & it's pretty awesome. I only wish it didn't have a pelvis, but I'll deal with that later.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> OT is out of stock of the skelly mermaid right now but it should be back in stock before the big day. Check the Oriental Trading thread just in case.
> 
> I got mine early enough & it's pretty awesome. I only wish it didn't have a pelvis, but I'll deal with that later.


Thanks! I didn't see an OT thread this year. Must not looked very hard


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> Thanks! I didn't see an OT thread this year. Must not looked very hard


She's back on the OT site but they raised the price....twice. First she went up to 69.99 then up to 99.99 but now they have lowered it back down to the 69.99. I would wait if I were you to see if they offer her back down in the 49.99. Unless you just have to have her.

I really like her and think she is definitely worth the 49 price, not so sure about higher than that. I recommend her and the tentacle , I'm very happy with both.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like their latest sale, which is 20% off + free ship, runs til 9/10. 

Code is FALLBLOOMS


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I almost forgot about this!

A couple weeks ago, Grandinroad sent me a freebie Halloween item. Last year was the first time I’ve ever received a freebie from them and it was the Katherine’s Collection jeweled rat. This year I guess it’s these skulls! The day it was delivered, I looked out my window and saw this little black box sitting on my doorstep and I thought to myself, “what did I order???”

Turns out, it was this years freebie gift — one of their graphic skulls. It’s not exactly an item that I would’ve purchased on my own (moreso that I’m just trying to stay away from skulls and skeletons this year, aside from the foggy skull lantern of course!) but it definitely put me in the Halloween spirit and kickstarted my buying for this year!

Anyone else get this?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve never received a freebie. I’m not sure how I feel about that considering the Halloween and now Christmas items I buy from them. ? I recently received a 15% off my next purchase offer for not canceling my barnacle bust order after multiple delays. That immediately got deleted! Like I would buy anything at only 15% off. LOL


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice! bout how much do u haveta spend to get the freebee  j/k ( I spend what seems like a lot to me but no freebee yet !)

someone may have posted this but i received a postcard from GR 25% off plus free standard ship til sept 3rd GRSEPT18


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m not sure how much you have to spend, but I do spend quite a LOT there, as I’m sure many of you do as well. And not just with holiday (though Halloween does make up the bulk of it) but since buying my house 5 years ago I’ve picked up quite a few non-Halloween stuff from them as well as Frontgate. I’m a HUGE Frontgate shopper!

I would definitely toss that 15% offer, too!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Very nice! bout how much do u haveta spend to get the freebee  j/k ( I spend what seems like a lot to me but no freebee yet !)
> 
> someone may have posted this but i received a postcard from GR 25% off plus free standard ship til sept 3rd GRSEPT18



Your postcard offer is better than their current sale going on, which is only 20%+free ship!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Your postcard offer is better than their current sale going on, which is only 20%+free ship!


they probably sent it to me because i have stuff in my cart!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I leave stuff in my cart all the time and the only offers I get are either free shipping, or some percentage off, but not both. The only offer that actually gets me to buy something has to give me both both!

Thanks for sharing though, I decided to pick up the gold crab since I just bought a different one at Home Goods the other day and I thought he needed a mate


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Has anyone been able to find these black pedestal stands for cheaper? I just can’t justify the GR asking price in my mind, even with 20-25% off.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m not sure how much you have to spend, but I do spend quite a LOT there, as I’m sure many of you do as well. And not just with holiday (though Halloween does make up the bulk of it) but since buying my house 5 years ago I’ve picked up quite a few non-Halloween stuff from them as well as Frontgate. I’m a HUGE Frontgate shopper!
> 
> I would definitely toss that 15% offer, too!


I’ve never bought anything from Frontgate. I did look at their website a little while back too see what they had for Halloween, but the website just referred me to Grandin Road. I’m guessing they are affiliated in some way.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Has anyone been able to find these black pedestal stands for cheaper? I just can’t justify the GR asking price in my mind, even with 20-25% off.


i'd buy candlesticks and sauces from the DOllar tree and paint them black.
eta: better yet, haunt the thrift stores for candlesticks.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> She's back on the OT site but they raised the price....twice. First she went up to 69.99 then up to 99.99 but now they have lowered it back down to the 69.99. I would wait if I were you to see if they offer her back down in the 49.99. Unless you just have to have her.
> 
> I really like her and think she is definitely worth the 49 price, not so sure about higher than that. I recommend her and the tentacle , I'm very happy with both.


Perfect! I will keep an eye out for a sale. It is for next year's outdoor theme so I have time


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’ve never bought anything from Frontgate. I did look at their website a little while back too see what they had for Halloween, but the website just referred me to Grandin Road. I’m guessing they are affiliated in some way.


They are sister companies all owned by Cornerstone Brands, along with Improvements Catalog, Ballard Designs and Garnet Hill. I shop them all except the last one. Just like with Grandinroad, they are pretty pricey but doable if you catch a good sale.

With Frontgate, I love their coir doormats and buy one every year. Quality is just so much better than what you’d get elsewhere. With Improvements, I recently just bought a set of spiral topiaries because they had them at 50% off (I waited a long time for that price though!). But the best thing I bought from them is their “Cabidor”! Improvements does sell a small handful of Halloween items (some really good, some really cheap) but I’m not sure why they have them there and do what Frontgate does and just refer you back to Grandinroad. I’ve gotten some pretty good after-season sales from there though so I won’t complain!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Dup post


----------



## kellygirl555 (Jul 25, 2013)

Is anyone else disappointed by Grandin Roads halloween selection this year? There are very few new items.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually they have quite a few new things this year. The only disappointment I have is that they didn’t really have a cohesive theme. It looked like they were trying for a shipwreck/deep sea theme, but didn’t have enough items to offer to really call it a theme. Kinda like last year with the circus items.

But really I am only *somewhat* disappointed, not fully, because it gave me a chance to dump my money elsewhere this year


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

GR used to be my go-to place for Halloween shopping. I haven't spent much with them in the last three years or so and nothing at all this year. As Spirits Vineyard said, it gives me a chance to dump my money elsewhere. This year I have spent a lot of money on Halloween, just not at GR. In their heyday, GR had the best Halloween items. I've noticed the desirability and quality have decreased while the price has increased. I hope next year they change it up.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I wish they’d add more life size props. Well, my mind and heart wishes it, not my wallet or my house! LOL. I know they added a couple of new ones this year....a few different witches, but I remember several years ago they had a bunch to choose from. Like the whole family of vampires, for example. I guess they don’t sell as well as they’d like (or for the price they want). 

Along with my bust obsession, I also have a life-size prop obsession!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

kellygirl555 said:


> Is anyone else disappointed by Grandin Roads halloween selection this year? There are very few new items.


I am a little dissapointed. i agree, just doesn't seem like their is a good selection and so much of it is old stuff. Like others have said, I'm only sort of disappointed because it frees up money for other places. I miss the days when they had such a cool selection of life sized props. The stone man, helsa, vamp family just to name a few , for several years they would have multiple to choose from.

Also, whats up with no video this year ?? prob already discussed but I've missed the news on this and why there isn't one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

kellygirl555 said:


> Is anyone else disappointed by Grandin Roads halloween selection this year? There are very few new items.


oops something is up with the posting button...dup post

I will say something....I'm disappointed but I have spent some money there this year, got the pumpkin guy, tentacles and a witch. So as long as we buy stuff they probably don't care if were disappointed lol


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Actually they have quite a few new things this year. The only disappointment I have is that they didn’t really have a cohesive theme. It looked like they were trying for a shipwreck/deep sea theme, but didn’t have enough items to offer to really call it a theme. Kinda like last year with the circus items.
> 
> But really I am only *somewhat* disappointed, not fully, because it gave me a chance to dump my money elsewhere this year <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Perhaps at Tuesday Morning? LOL


----------



## kellygirl555 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing about them not having a introduction video of the new products. Corny, I know, but I enjoyed watching it every year! I like the few new sea themed items they have, but I'm not about to spend that much on a theme I will probably never repeat. I also LOVE the resin club chair and ottoman but I'll wait for target to make a knock off and purchase it for A LOT LESS!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> oops something is up with the posting button...dup post
> 
> I will say something....I'm disappointed but I have spent some money there this year, got the pumpkin guy, tentacles and a witch. So as long as we buy stuff they probably don't care if were disappointed lol



The part that sucks me in (or at least used to) is their after-holiday sales. In prior years they’d really mark their stuff down to get rid of it (like 50% off + free shipping) but last year they didn’t really do that. I look forward to those sales!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Perhaps at Tuesday Morning? LOL




Haha, yeah....my holiday spending should’ve been cut off after that!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah they really did a good job with their virtual walk-thru videos in the past, not sure what happened to this year. Maybe they got a new art director who had different visions for them or something. Or maybe they got statistics that said those videos didn’t have any impact to sales so,they scrapped them.

Hopefully Rogers Gardens can fulfill our video needs!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

What bothers me most is no halloween haven video! I'm not disappointed with this years offerings so much. Some of the stuff is pretty cool but doesn't fit with my classic halloween vibe. I haven't bought anything this year though which is pretty odd. I have had my eye on that gothic fence for years but can't find any non gr pictures of it. And sometimes seeing pictures and thoughts from a customer that purchased the product will make or break whether I buy it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> What bothers me most is no halloween haven video! I'm not disappointed with this years offerings so much. Some of the stuff is pretty cool but doesn't fit with my classic halloween vibe. I haven't bought anything this year though which is pretty odd. I have had my eye on that gothic fence for years but can't find any non gr pictures of it. And sometimes seeing pictures and thoughts from a customer that purchased the product will make or break whether I buy it.



Check out the reviews. Just about everyone rated that fence 5 stars and someone also posted a picture. I’ve been eyeing these too but the problem I have is the quantity you’d need to buy in order to complete your look. You definitely need more than one!


----------



## WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? (Oct 5, 2016)

I just got my dark forest wreath today that I had missed out on last year. I absolutely LOVE it and find it much, much nicer in person! Here's a super quick photo I snapped as I -- a consummate lurker -- always appreciate them.









It's not the most accurate picture in terms of how it looks as my phone seems to have over corrected/exposed it slightly. It's darker and seems much creepier in person and definitely not as bright as the photos on the site. Another user kwikkeys posted a picture on gr with their review and I feel like the actual look of the wreath is splitting the difference between our two photos.


I haven't taken it fully out of the box because I won't be decorating until much later in the season this year so I can't speak to the moss shedding issue that some people mentioned, but there was definitely some shedding as you can see on my carpet.

But overall from my first impressions, I'm really really happy and it's going to work perfectly for the entryway display that I had envisioned for it! 

Has anyone got the ravens perched on the skull pedestals? I've been thinking about getting them but would like to see a non gr photo if possible


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The part that sucks me in (or at least used to) is their after-holiday sales. In prior years they’d really mark their stuff down to get rid of it (like 50% off + free shipping) but last year they didn’t really do that. I look forward to those sales!


Yep, I agree. In fact it's how in years past I got most of my GR stuff. Stopped the past 2 years I guess because like you said the sales stopped being as good.

But a few years ago, I got both mummies for less than a hundred bucks, the large was 50 at most , the two victorian dead people ( the couple copied from William Bezek) for 69.00 for both, not each. Stone man, Serena and that goofy Vincent Vampire all were just 25.00 each. I don't ever see stuff like that any more.....brings a tear to my eye


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Since we are being nostalgic .....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Yep, I agree. In fact it's how in years past I got most of my GR stuff. Stopped the past 2 years I guess because like you said the sales stopped being as good.
> 
> But a few years ago, I got both mummies for less than a hundred bucks, the large was 50 at most , the two victorian dead people ( the couple copied from William Bezek) for 69.00 for both, not each. Stone man, Serena and that goofy Vincent Vampire all were just 25.00 each. I don't ever see stuff like that any more.....brings a tear to my eye



Yup, the prices were amazing before! I looked up in my account a few weeks ago to see what I paid for my mummy, and it was $59. After that I got Haunting Helsa for $53, Lifesize Jasper for $43, Dios de la Muertos Man for $50, and Vladimir the Vampire for $50. That was from 2013-2016. And it looks like it was in 2016 that they had a huge after-Halloween clearing out event because I have a ton of orders from 10/30 all the way through November. And I mean a TON! All the other years from 2013 to 2017 my spending pretty much ended at the end of October. I guess the sales in 2016 were just an anomaly.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha yes!!!!! I totally remember those “lineup” photos! I wanted every single one of them! I’m greedy like that


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yup, the prices were amazing before! I looked up in my account a few weeks ago to see what I paid for my mummy, and it was $59. After that I got Haunting Helsa for $53, Lifesize Jasper for $43, Dios de la Muertos Man for $50, and Vladimir the Vampire for $50. That was from 2013-2016. And it looks like it was in 2016 that they had a huge after-Halloween clearing out event because I have a ton of orders from 10/30 all the way through November. And I mean a TON! All the other years from 2013 to 2017 my spending pretty much ended at the end of October. I guess the sales in 2016 were just an anomaly.



Who was Jasper? I don't remember him by name.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It didn't even occur to me that they didn't put out a vid this year!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

He was the vampire father in your “Velcome” picture above!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> He was the vampire father in your “Velcome” picture above!


Oh ! wow , no wonder I didn't remember , who names a Vampire dad "Jasper" lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The son’s name was Sebastian.....at a minimum they should’ve at least flipped their names!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> It didn't even occur to me that they didn't put out a vid this year!


me either  hmmm


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks spirits vineyard - I always look at gr on my phone. No pics have show up in the reviews everytime I check. I went to the site on the pc and there is a pic with a review. I never would have known.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I am kinda sad I just found out about GR this year. They had great stuff....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh ! wow , no wonder I didn't remember , who names a Vampire dad "Jasper" lol


Jasper Sr.?

Isn't one of those paper mache pumpkins they sell named Jasper? Yep, this guy is Jasper & they're ALL overpriced even with discounts AND free shipping.









At least he looks like a Jasper.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got my crab today.....I LOVE it! It’s solid and very well made. And it goes really well with the one I picked up from Home Goods, too. Like that one is the King crab and the Grandinroad one is the Queen crab


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok sorry it took me so long to post, but I received all of the rest of the pumpkins and the stands and I love them! Here is one picture.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I do wish gr would sell lady in black or the vampire family.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Ok sorry it took me so long to post, but I received all of the rest of the pumpkins and the stands and I love them! Here is one picture.


They look great!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks! I also had to pick up the octopus witch bust to add to the nautical bathroom. Went to the store and came home to DH redecorating for me. Also ended up moving the barnacle bust to the mantel since there isn't room for more in the bathroom. Enjoying a Reaper crafting weekend with my niece Witchful Thinking and she helped me get all of the photos converted to the laptop correctly. Nice to have a techie in the family. Was even able to post photos from last years indoor decorations in my album. Getting so much done this weekend. Soon might have to shop again for the 25% plus free shipping sale.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Where did you get the hanging fish skeletons? Those look great!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey all, I need your help with something! I was on YouTube searching for videos of the new Target haunted clock to see it in action, and stumbled upon an old Grandinroad video of an animated clock they sold years ago. In the video, there is this amazing crystal ball that I absolutely just NEEEEED! It’s animated, too....the inside looks like it has moving fog. After about an hour long Google search with just about every keyword I could possibly think of (animated, foggy, misty, smoky, etc.) and I can’t find anything. I realize this particular one is an old prop and long gone, but I was hoping to find something similar. All I can find are the cheesy plastic ones that play loud sounds. I like this one because it looks simple and classic.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Where did you get the hanging fish skeletons? Those look great!


Amazon! 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B7OI5YU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey Spirits Vineyard saw this crystal ball at Joannes fabrics. Its called led oil slick crystal ball


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

How many of you started going through your Halloween stuff this weekend? What a mess I’ve created pulling things out from closets and packing tubs. It’s absolute chaos here! I totally forgot I bought the two crows with monocles from GR on clearance last year. I just opened the boxes up for the first time. Yay! The jasmine and ivy potted plants from GR are just as fabulous as I remember. Same with the ceramic owl candle holders. Joy! Joy! To be surrounded by such beauty! Are we having fun yet! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Labor Day sale!

25% off sitewide PLUS free shipping! Code is XXW85059

Also, they have some doorbusters (excluded from the 25% off) that includes a few Halloween items.

https://www.grandinroad.com/doorbusters/?filters=&sortBy=NA&pageSize=0&pageSizeBottom=0


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> How many of you started going through your Halloween stuff this weekend? What a mess I’ve created pulling things out from closets and packing tubs. It’s absolute chaos here! I totally forgot I bought the two crows with monocles from GR on clearance last year. I just opened the boxes up for the first time. Yay! The jasmine and ivy potted plants from GR are just as fabulous as I remember. Same with the ceramic owl candle holders. Joy! Joy! To be surrounded by such beauty! Are we having fun yet! &#55357;&#56833;


I haven’t started yet, but I’m going to be doing that this week. Can’t wait! Don’t ya just love unpacking something that you totally forgot you bought?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Hey Spirits Vineyard saw this crystal ball at Joannes fabrics. Its called led oil slick crystal ball



Thanks, I will have to check that one out!


----------



## Aviendha (Sep 26, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Fog Machine from GR? Our old one bit the dust, and I'm looking for a new one with a timer. With the 25% off, it doesn't seem like a bad deal compared to similar ones I've seen on Amazon. I'm not sure what brand it is.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone has difficulty purchasing something because it won’t remove the shipping, just keep trying (unless you want to call them of course). I had to remove and add and remove and add the item back into my cart and go thru the checkout process a few times before it finally showed $0 for the shipping. I was starting to get really annoyed and was about to call them, but it finally worked!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish the tentacles weren't sold out. I really wanted another set....oh well. I really didn't think they would sell out since so many don't like a pirate theme ect. You can do many other things besides pirates with them but I still underestimated their popularity.

Has anyone ordered the werewolf wrap ? the reviews indicate is not as nice as the picture shown...wish GR would update pics and not be misleading. I sort of wanted to be a werewolf hunter but not sure at all if its worth 134 bucks.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If anyone has difficulty purchasing something because it won’t remove the shipping, just keep trying (unless you want to call them of course). I had to remove and add and remove and add the item back into my cart and go thru the checkout process a few times before it finally showed $0 for the shipping. I was starting to get really annoyed and was about to call them, but it finally worked!


I was trying to order the skeleton mirror but kept getting the response that the coupon code had already been used. Forget it


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

SV, my recollection could be faulty on this but if I remember correctly that crystal ball from GR was not for sale but just a prop. I can remember us hoping it would be for sale but then it never appeared . Again, don't take that as a 100% accurate but that is what i remember.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> SV, my recollection could be faulty on this but if I remember correctly that crystal ball from GR was not for sale but just a prop. I can remember us hoping it would be for sale but then in never appeared . Again, don't take that as a 100% accurate but that is what i remember.



I was thinking that after I posted that, that it might’ve just been a prop. I’m thinking they must’ve used either some kind of projection or maybe even dry ice for the fog effect. But it really is cool though!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> I was trying to order the skeleton mirror but kept getting the response that the coupon code had already been used. Forget it


Try the code FALLFRESHEXT......that should also work. I used the one I posted earlier in 4 separate orders and I was able to use the same code, but like I mentioned, they were having issues with not taking the shipping off and it was supposed to be free shipping, so maybe their system is glitching. That skeleton mirror I believe is a door buster but u should still get free shipping on it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got another email from Grandinroad promoting their Labor Day sale and the code is different, so now there are 3 different ones that you can try. The last one is the most recent....

XXW85059

FALLFRESHEXT

XXW62533


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I was on the fence about two very different Halloween wreaths, but now will have to wait for another free shipping event. I cringe at spending big money on a wreath though. Has anyone seen the witch wreath for cheaper? At the time I took the screenshot, free shipping was included. Any owners of either of these two wreaths? What do you think they are worth?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i don't have the Gothic Romance wreath but i do have the 'pot filler' (i dunno what to call it)...it is BEAUTIFUL...very nice quality.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

There's a very similar (but not exact) witch moon wreath floating around on eBay that I showed to RCIAG last year. It's currently $190 and the shop name is mjh1300. That's not a huge savings but I think RCIAG did say she liked how it fit between her house door and storm door whereas the GR one would be too thick.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have the witch moon wreath and I love love LOVE it. Is it worth $300? Well, you should know the answer to that because it’s just like any other Grandinroad item where that’s concerned. Way overpriced. I do however think it’s beautifully made, and just very good quality overall. The thing I like the best about it is it’s 3D dimension, so yes, if you are wanting to put this between your main door and a storm door, this won’t fit. I wanted this one for so long before I finally bit the bullet, and I know I just wouldn’t have been happy with any of the remakes on EBay.


Edit: just wanted to add that you can actually use this for more than just a wreath.....you can use it as just a piece of wall art. I display mine on the inside of my front door, and while it would be nice to have it on the outside so the whole neighborhood can see what a cool wreath I have, I am more than happy to just have it on the inside where I will get much more enjoyment out of it for just myself since I would see it every time I walk in the foyer. I rarely ever see my front door from the outside since I come in thru the garage. I flip it around to the outside on Halloween night though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Grandinroad extended their 25% + free shipping to today.

Code is XXW85023


And here’s the link to the doorbusters:

https://www.grandinroad.com/doorbusters/?filters=&sortBy=NA&pageSize=0&pageSizeBottom=0


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> There's a very similar (but not exact) witch moon wreath floating around on eBay that I showed to RCIAG last year. It's currently $190 and the shop name is mjh1300. That's not a huge savings but I think RCIAG did say she liked how it fit between her house door and storm door whereas the GR one would be too thick.


Was that one always so much $$? With shipping, it’s close to $200! And it’s made out of MDF, which I think is just ridiculous (from a cost standpoint). I hate MDF, it’s cheap. For an extra $35 (assuming you get at least 25% + free shipping and you aren’t putting it between doors) you’d be crazy to buy that one and not the GR one.

My 2 cents.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Was that one always so much $$? With shipping, it’s close to $200! And it’s made out of MDF, which I think is just ridiculous (from a cost standpoint). I hate MDF, it’s cheap. For an extra $35 (assuming you get at least 25% + free shipping and you aren’t putting it between doors) you’d be crazy to buy that one and not the GR one.
> 
> My 2 cents.


I don't have an opinion on either of them. Just trying to throw out options.

And yes, it's worth pointing out the eBay one is flat MDF. GR's is a 3D mold.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> I was on the fence about two very different Halloween wreaths, but now will have to wait for another free shipping event. I cringe at spending big money on a wreath though. Has anyone seen the witch wreath for cheaper? At the time I took the screenshot, free shipping was included. Any owners of either of these two wreaths? What do you think they are worth?


My friend has the Gothic Romance and it is beautiful! She and I both bought the Urn fillers from this collection and honestly I was worried because I had never ordered from them before and they were kind of expensive and I bought them in July with 20 or 25% and free shipping, I was very surprised at how huge and beautiful they are. So far I have been impressed with the quality of everything I have bought from them. The only thing I was a little underwhelmed by was the thing I was most excited for. Zaltana the fortune teller. I really like her a lot, just not as much as I thought I would. I also bought the raven skull pedestals , both sitting and flying, the palm reader neon sign, harlequin candles small medium and large, cat eyeball orbs, and the 5 foot moving halloween tree, I think thats it. I have been pretty impressed with it all. Most of it has been a lot bigger and nicer than I ever expected.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I got the moon witch wreath at michaels but. Im pretty much completely redoing it. Repainting, replacing hair, different ribbons etc. same look as grandin roads. I think they use the same foam pressed base then finish it differently. Ill prob have 45-50 in it when done. Wreath n all



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I have the witch moon wreath and I love love LOVE it. Is it worth $300? Well, you should know the answer to that because it’s just like any other Grandinroad item where that’s concerned. Way overpriced. I do however think it’s beautifully made, and just very good quality overall. The thing I like the best about it is it’s 3D dimension, so yes, if you are wanting to put this between your main door and a storm door, this won’t fit. I wanted this one for so long before I finally bit the bullet, and I know I just wouldn’t have been happy with any of the remakes on EBay.
> 
> 
> Edit: just wanted to add that you can actually use this for more than just a wreath.....you can use it as just a piece of wall art. I display mine on the inside of my front door, and while it would be nice to have it on the outside so the whole neighborhood can see what a cool wreath I have, I am more than happy to just have it on the inside where I will get much more enjoyment out of it for just myself since I would see it every time I walk in the foyer. I rarely ever see my front door from the outside since I come in thru the garage. I flip it around to the outside on Halloween night though.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kathrine collection witch. Ok. I love my Opal witch i just got in. Went back to order the rest of the girls.....sold out. Darnit. Are thesevexclusive to gr? I cant find them anywhere else. I think i ordered her beginning of august they were back ordered. Oh rats. I wanted to see her first before i bought any others


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> I was on the fence about two very different Halloween wreaths, but now will have to wait for another free shipping event. I cringe at spending big money on a wreath though. Has anyone seen the witch wreath for cheaper? At the time I took the screenshot, free shipping was included. Any owners of either of these two wreaths? What do you think they are worth?


Ive had my eye on the Witch Wreath for a year. If it is manufactured like the Witch Legs I own - I think I’ll buy it. I love my Orange & Black Witch Legs. The quality is unsurpassed, they haven’t faded or cracked.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Kathrine collection witch. Ok. I love my Opal witch i just got in. Went back to order the rest of the girls.....sold out. Darnit. Are thesevexclusive to gr? I cant find them anywhere else. I think i ordered her beginning of august they were back ordered. Oh rats. I wanted to see her first before i bought any others


I’m guessing you are referring to the five witch figurines GR has. They seem to add a new one every so often. Yes, they will definitely be back, so keep checking. I’ve looked at these, but until now, no one has had anything good or bad to say about them. Glad to hear someone here has bought one. Care to provide more details? And you’re correct; they seem to be exclusive to GR thus far.


----------



## mmmkap (Jul 30, 2015)

Spookerstar I love your bathroom idea! Hope you don't mind next year if I do a copycat! Have done a clown theme with a clown in the tub with a knife one year, basic spider/spooky stuff, dead body outline on the floor with blood splatters all over, but the nautical theme seems much classier or something and a fun new twist from my usual! Where did you get those eyes with the tentacles around them?


----------



## mmmkap (Jul 30, 2015)

Does anyone have the Shimmering Ghost Lady from GR? Wondering what her quality is and if you think she would hold up outdoors? Looks like she is made for outside. I am always on the search for ghosts that look more on the spooky real side without the black eyes, nose and mouth! Also open to suggestions if anyone knows of other places that may have some.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

mmmkap said:


> Spookerstar I love your bathroom idea! Hope you don't mind next year if I do a copycat! Have done a clown theme with a clown in the tub with a knife one year, basic spider/spooky stuff, dead body outline on the floor with blood splatters all over, but the nautical theme seems much classier or something and a fun new twist from my usual! Where did you get those eyes with the tentacles around them?


I would be honored if you copied it! Those are from Grandinroad. My niece gave them to me for my birthday. We normally have a beach theme so it wasn't too much of a stretch to add the spooky things. 
I could not come to your house though, clowns give me nightmares!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I took all of your great advice and ordered the 5' and 6' mummies. They arrived on Friday and the 5' was perfect and the 6' box was smashed and the prop broken. Little Styrofoam balls all over my house. Sent back on Saturday and hopefully they still have them in stock to replace. Will post photos when they are reunited.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> I took all of your great advice and ordered the 5' and 6' mummies. They arrived on Friday and the 5' was perfect and the 6' box was smashed and the prop broken. Little Styrofoam balls all over my house. Sent back on Saturday and hopefully they still have them in stock to replace. Will post photos when they are reunited.



Oh wow, that box must’ve went thru a war to get smashed like that to actually make you have styrofoam balls everywhere! That’s a shame! Grandinroad is awesome at fixing problems though so hopefully they’ll get you taken care of!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I wasn’t sure if I wanted to spend the $$ on this, the Celeste Woodland Fairy, but the few glowing reviews on it made me pull the trigger during the last 25%+free ship sale. And boy am I glad I did, because she’s beautiful! I would say she’s equivalent to the quality of a Katherine’s Collection item (sorry, it’s the only high end artist comparison I have!). She’s all one piece, so no stand to put together, and yes, she’s on the small side....I wish she were just a little bigger (especially for the money) but that’s really my only criticism. Other than that, she’s perfect. Now I just need to figure out where I’m going to display her where she’s out of reach from the kitties!

Disregard the dark blush on her cheeks, I used my flash on the camera so it would capture better detail, but it caused her blush to look 10x darker than it really is. Her makeup is nicely done and in person looks more like the third picture.

View attachment 562231


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Anyone get a GR survey request? It was only a few short questions, but I made sure to give my opinion on the decreasing amount of new Halloween items they have and the lack of a video this year. I would have loved to buy more from them, but the selection this year forced me to have to shop elsewhere.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

No survey here. And I agree, usually by this time of year I’ve spent a ton of money there! Not that I haven’t spent a couple hundred with just the few items I did buy, but that’s just a fraction of what I’ve spent in previous years.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Speaking of not buying much (haha), these came today. I plan to put them in my powder room to hang hand towels from. I’ve bought their “wall hands” before but I never put them up, but I will definitely be putting these up for sure! I recently redid my powder room and it sorta has a Paris vibe to it, so I thought the gold frames behind the hands would fit in perfectly! I am thinking about painting the hands white though, what do you guys think? I figured the other hands I have that I purchased a few years back are black (in case I have regrets).


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I like that idea with the hands and they look like they should be relatively easy to paint. I grew up watching The Labyrinth with David Bowie as the goblin king. There’s a scene with a bunch of helping hands (hands sprouted out of the sides of a dirt well). Anyway, I’ve been intrigued by them ever since. ? I say go for it!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Speaking of not buying much (haha), these came today. I plan to put them in my powder room to hang hand towels from. I’ve bought their “wall hands” before but I never put them up, but I will definitely be putting these up for sure! I recently redid my powder room and it sorta has a Paris vibe to it, so I thought the gold frames behind the hands would fit in perfectly! I am thinking about painting the hands white though, what do you guys think? I figured the other hands I have that I purchased a few years back are black (in case I have regrets).
> 
> Don't know how I missed those hands in the catalog but they are beautiful. They will be elegantly spooky in your powder room. I like the black with the gold myself. What color is the wall or towels?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are some pics. The walls are faux finished with a beige color paint (and the ceiling faux finished in a darker chocolate). The hand towels I’m currently using are a beige color, but I’m unsure whether or not I will swap them out with some Halloween themed ones or not. But there is a lot of white in there with the crown molding and wainscoting, so that’s why I was thinking the hands in white may look better. I’m going to put them on the little side wall where I have the towels currently.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here are some pics. The walls are faux finished with a beige color paint (and the ceiling faux finished in a darker chocolate). The hand towels I’m currently using are a beige color, but I’m unsure whether or not I will swap them out with some Halloween themed ones or not. But there is a lot of white in there with the crown molding and wainscoting, so that’s why I was thinking the hands in white may look better. I’m going to put them on the little side wall where I have the towels currently.
> 
> View attachment 562815
> 
> ...



Now that I see the decor I totally agree! Beautiful and elegant!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks, I think I’m definitely gonna paint them white! Whenever I get around to it, I’ll post some pics.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Hey all, I need your help with something! I was on YouTube searching for videos of the new Target haunted clock to see it in action, and stumbled upon an old Grandinroad video of an animated clock they sold years ago. In the video, there is this amazing crystal ball that I absolutely just NEEEEED! It’s animated, too....the inside looks like it has moving fog. After about an hour long Google search with just about every keyword I could possibly think of (animated, foggy, misty, smoky, etc.) and I can’t find anything. I realize this particular one is an old prop and long gone, but I was hoping to find something similar. All I can find are the cheesy plastic ones that play loud sounds. I like this one because it looks simple and classic.
> 
> View attachment 560571


That looks beautiful. I think it's a quartz ball. They can get pricey. Here are some more affordable alternatives.

https://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8027794/halloween/mystical-magic-ball

https://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8030876/halloween/mystics-ball


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I actually have a bunch of normal quartz crystal balls already.....but was looking for something closer to or similar to that “foggy” animation. After talking about it with a few people, I think that was just a prop they used, not really a product you could ever buy. Unfortunately!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I watched Halloweentown 1 & 2 this morning while avoiding all the rain outside. Turns out the town of St. Helens has a month long celebration each year including putting out the pumpkin used in the movies. While strolling through their Facebook page, look what I saw. Look familiar?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

yeah!! checked the website and they had the Kathrine collection witch holding the frog available....got her to add to opal... these are soooo well done in person...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I see today there is a six hour 50% off sale on a few select items. I ended up ordering the Fright Floral Wreath and the Wooden Skull wall hanging to add to the bathroom theme. Almost picked up the skelly leg table but there just isn't anymore room for another side table. Dang!
Also of course the mummies are of this sale. Oh well I got them for the 30% plus shipping and I am happy. My replacement 6' should show up in a few days. 
code is SEPTBREAK


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

By the time you add shipping back in, it’s probably somewhere near 30% off + free shipping anyway!

It’s too bad they don’t have free shipping today (though my wallet thanks me) because there are several things I’d buy. 

For instance, I’ve been wanting the Katherine’s Collection skeleton mirror for a few years now and 50% off would make it $250, but then they want $50 for shipping and then another $20 in tax. I can handle the tax but $50 in shipping? I hate the way they calculate the shipping too, which is based on the ORIGINAL price, not by the weight of the item. Crazy people


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Has anyone purchased the animated Wilma Witch?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

seriously? the Katherine's collection tabletop server witch is half off???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> seriously? the Katherine's collection tabletop server witch is half off???



And just a mere $120 to ship!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookerstar said:


> I see today there is a six hour 50% off sale on a few select items. I ended up ordering the Fright Floral Wreath and the Wooden Skull wall hanging to add to the bathroom theme. Almost picked up the skelly leg table but there just isn't anymore room for another side table. Dang!
> Also of course the mummies are of this sale. Oh well I got them for the 30% plus shipping and I am happy. My replacement 6' should show up in a few days.
> code is SEPTBREAK



I saw the Flash sale on select items posted in the Coupon Discount area so took a look at what was included in the sale. Some very nice items. I ended up ordering the Wooden Skull too! but will use in a pirate theme for halloween. Maybe displayed on our wooden gate. The Skull is one of the nautical items I really liked from the beginning when we were looking at what was coming out for Halloween. I have some other wooden items I bought a few years ago from Home Goods that I think will compliment it nicely even if I decorate with it in our patio dining area during the summer.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> And just a mere $120 to ship!


That is beyond reason! I received a free shipping card with my last order do you think they would let you use it? If so I will PM you the info


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Halloween is 30% off today with free shipping.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes, I’ve been looking at the three foot tall Celeste fairy which was originally $250 and now sale priced at $126. She’s beautiful, but I don’t know what I would do with her. 
Spirits Vineyard - how did you incorporate her in your display?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Caroluna said:


> Halloween is 30% off today with free shipping.


Of course it is! Oh well ordering yesterday at 50% off plus shipping cost me about $4 extra. Timing is everything as they say. Still got a good deal on it so happy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Yes, I’ve been looking at the three foot tall Celeste fairy which was originally $250 and now sale priced a two $126. She’s beautiful, but I don’t know what I would do with her.
> Spirits Vineyard - how did you incorporate her in your display?



I haven’t figured it out yet! Aside from having a bout of major procrastination, part of my problem with figuring out how and where to put my displays is that I have to cat-proof it. If I put her standing on the floor, she has too many enticing things that my one cat Roman would need to taste test, and same thing if I put her on top of a table where he could also get to. So sometimes it’s a bit of a challenge.

But I do have a small pedestal table that I think would fit her perfectly, and he won’t be able to jump up onto it because there’s no room. Just need to figure out the “where”! 

She really is beautiful though, so I would definitely recommend getting her if you’re thinking about it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> That is beyond reason! I received a free shipping card with my last order do you think they would let you use it? If so I will PM you the info


I wish! They never allow you to combine discount codes, it’s either one or the other


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo thank you for mentioning the price reduction on her, because I just called to see if they would credit me the price difference and I was able to get $65 back!

Just to warn others though, their 30-day price guarantee really only refers to a special pricing (like a price reduction) but not a sale promotion such as 25% off all Halloween. She gave it to me anyway as a “one time courtesy” (I love when they say that) so it’s not like I could get them to give me price adjustments for the other things I bought that day on 25% + free ship to today’s sale which is 30% + free ship.

Now let’s go see what I can spend that $65 on.......mwahahahahaha!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

BTW, I put her (Celeste the Woodland fairy) in my cart so I could see what her price was today before I called to get a price adjustment, I got one of those “low stock” pop up windows. I never know whether to believe them or not, but I’m not getting it for anything else in my cart...just her. So if you’re on the fence, I wouldn’t wait too long!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I ordered Celeste. I’m hoping maybe she can be used as part of my Christmas display as well. Maybe some sort of rustic fairy Christmas. LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

She doesn’t necessarily scream Halloween so I think you could get away with that!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just bought almost 300 dollars worth of items that I have been wanting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They are sister companies all owned by Cornerstone Brands, along with Improvements Catalog, Ballard Designs and Garnet Hill. I shop them all except the last one. Just like with Grandinroad, they are pretty pricey but doable if you catch a good sale.
> 
> *With Frontgate, I love their coir doormats and buy one every year. *Quality is just so much better than what you’d get elsewhere. With Improvements, I recently just bought a set of spiral topiaries because they had them at 50% off (I waited a long time for that price though!). But the best thing I bought from them is their “Cabidor”! Improvements does sell a small handful of Halloween items (some really good, some really cheap) but I’m not sure why they have them there and do what Frontgate does and just refer you back to Grandinroad. I’ve gotten some pretty good after-season sales from there though so I won’t complain!



I haven't bought anything recently from Improvements Catalog. But last year I think it was, I picked up a few nice Halloween items on sale. I have a few things from Frontgate, entertainment serving pieces mainly, but use to buy Halloween from them, some nice decor pieces too that are my favorites, that is before they shifted everything over to GrandinRoad. And I agree on the coir doormats. Ours last a bit longer out here I guess with our nicer all-year-round weather. Great quality, and I too wait to hit the sale on these, especially if they do free shipping as they are pretty heavy for the larger sizes. Hubby likes the coir mats too. 

Anyway I came to post tonight that I received my large GR wooden skull wall hanging. I like it. If anyone is considering it and wants me to post a photo let me know.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I haven’t bought any Halloween from Improvements in a while either....maybe 2 years. I remember they had a 50% off end of season sale a couple years ago which included 50% off sale prices and I got 2 of those pre-lit spooky trees for about $20 bucks a piece, I was so thrilled! GR still sells them for I think $99/ea. Best purchase ever. I got a few other nice items for half off that year, but ever since then, I’ve yet to see another sale like that.

Every time someone new comes to my door, they comment on my coir doormat. I remember someone said “Now THAT is what you call a doormat!”. But that’s only because I always buy the 72” wide ones that are probably meant for a double-door entry (which I don’t have)!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Did anyone buy the Katherine’s Collection haunted pen and ink well? I just got mine and honestly am less than thrilled with it. For the price, I expected MUCH better quality. The materials used don’t seem to be as good of quality as most other KC items, and just as a personal preference, the feather on the SUPER cheap pen is enormous! I was planning to display this on a bookcase, but the feather is going to prevent me from doing that. I’m on the fence whether or not to send it back, but I do know that I’m very disappointed with it. I like the look of it, of course, but if many of you know me by now, I have a thing about quality vs. price with my GrandinRoad purchases.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So bummed--I bough the three mercury glass pumpkins and stands from Grandin Road (Spookerstar got them this year and they are gorgeous). The sparkle pumpkin was broken/sparkle everywhere when it arrives so I sent it back for an exchange. Just got a call from Grandin Road saying they are all sold out so can't send me another. Now I have three stands and two pumpkins. Really wanted that sparkle one!! I don't suppose someone bought one that they would be willing to part with?? I would happily pay shipping and a reasonable amount over what you purchased it for. PM me if you might be interesting in selling one! This is the one I am trying to hunt down:
Sparkle Mercury Glass Pumpkin (161333): 9-1/2" dia. x 10"H, 2 lbs.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> So bummed--I bough the three mercury glass pumpkins and stands from Grandin Road (Spookerstar got them this year and they are gorgeous). The sparkle pumpkin was broken/sparkle everywhere when it arrives so I sent it back for an exchange. Just got a call from Grandin Road saying they are all sold out so can't send me another. Now I have three stands and two pumpkins. Really wanted that sparkle one!! I don't suppose someone bought one that they would be willing to part with?? I would happily pay shipping and a reasonable amount over what you purchased it for. PM me if you might be interesting in selling one! This is the one I am trying to hunt down:
> Sparkle Mercury Glass Pumpkin (161333): 9-1/2" dia. x 10"H, 2 lbs.




That’s a bummer! If you can’t find the GR one, maybe try Homegoods/Marshall’s/TJMax if you have any of those stores around you. I’ve seen quite a few various style/color glass pumpkins there last couple times I was there.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That’s a bummer! If you can’t find the GR one, maybe try Homegoods/Marshall’s/TJMax if you have any of those stores around you. I’ve seen quite a few various style/color glass pumpkins there last couple times I was there.


Thank you - I will try that! They were such a great set with the same metal stems I am really hoping to track down the real thing but I will definately look there in hopes of finding a similar one.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Thank you - I will try that! They were such a great set with the same metal stems I am really hoping to track down the real thing but I will definately look there in hopes of finding a similar one.


What a bummer! I did see the ones at HomeGoods and they look the same but don't light up. I wonder if you could modify them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> So bummed--I bough the three mercury glass pumpkins and stands from Grandin Road (Spookerstar got them this year and they are gorgeous). The sparkle pumpkin was broken/sparkle everywhere when it arrives so I sent it back for an exchange. Just got a call from Grandin Road saying they are all sold out so can't send me another. Now I have three stands and two pumpkins. Really wanted that sparkle one!! I don't suppose someone bought one that they would be willing to part with?? I would happily pay shipping and a reasonable amount over what you purchased it for. PM me if you might be interesting in selling one! This is the one I am trying to hunt down:
> Sparkle Mercury Glass Pumpkin (161333): 9-1/2" dia. x 10"H, 2 lbs.
> View attachment 567013



ohh that was a gorgeous one too! Always possible it will come back at some point or if not on here someone will list it on ebay at a reasonable price (we can wish right?!). I'd suggest posting this under the Wanted to buy section on HF just in case people don't see it here. Good luck. Always so disheartening when things arrive broken. Only had that happen to me a few times but always seemed to make me want the item more!

BTW not sure where the image file is from but I would save it off to an album here and post using that so that the image doesn't disappear in the future and anyone looking at your post will be able to see it.


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

I was in Lowes yesterday and they had mercury glass pumpkins with tiny lights inside.
Don't know if it is the size you need but here is the link

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Glass-Pre-Lit-Pumpkin-Figurine/1000276309










and this gourd

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Glass-Pre-Lit-Gourd-Figurine/1000276299


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree with GoS, I would actually bookmark the page and check back on it often. A lot of their Halloween stuff comes and goes, and then comes back again but is often gone as quick as it came back. I have purchased many items that way....last year was that raven wreath, I bought one and after getting the first one decided I needed two but they had already sold out. I was OBSESSED and checked the link almost daily (hey when a girl wants something, she really WANTS it! lol)


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the suggestions! I did post it on the Want to Buy section and have been obsessively checking GR eBay and elsewhere. 
I appreciate you sending me the suggestions of other mercury glass pumpkins....at this point I am still holding out hope for the real thing. If I can find one of the ones that doesn't light up I will grab that up as an alternative (thanks for the heads up Spookerstar). All the help is greatly appreciated! I will keep hunting!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Posted about GrandinRoads sale thru Monday in the Coupons, Discounts area: https://www.halloweenforum.com/coup...20-plus-free-ship-exp-10-8-a.html#post2484983

If you've been desiring the Katherine's Collection Skull door knocker looks like a good deal on it as it's already reduced and sale would be on top of that plus the free ship. A lot is already listed as sold out. A number of items have been reduced already. When I saw the wooden skull marked down to $14 (not including this sale pricing), I thought "my luck!" having recently ordered it but apparently the Large skull I ordered has sold out now and only the small one was listed. In general worth a look I guess.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok, so I got the Enchanted Wall Mount Hands. I know someone on here mentioned that they are NOT a right and left hand, but rather two right hands. I was thinking of hanging them in the powder room (aka the Witch’s Boudoire) to hold hand towels, but I’m not sure if they will actually hold anything. For those of you who have purchased the hands, are they sturdy enough to support a towel? How did you end up posing them, like in the grandinroad photo, one palm up, one palm down? Do they look weird with both palms up? Thank you!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m not 100% positive but I thought whoever posted that comment was referring to the other set of hands that they had earlier in the season....I think the photos showed them coming out from under a doorway. And they were just hands, not mounted on plaques like the enchanted wall hands have. 

With that said, it does look like those are only one handed as well, but I doubt anyone would even notice since one is palm up and the other palm down. And you can only display them that way because of the keyhole hooks on the back of the plaque are only in one direction, so you wouldn’t be able to hang them both palm up or both palm down. I bought them a couple weeks ago but haven’t hung them up yet as I’m in the process of painting the hands white, and it’s taking me a while since they need more than one coat. I plan to hang them in my powder room as well, and yes, they are plenty sturdy to hold a hand towel! I guess the one with the palm up will hold the towel and the other one with the palm down will just be decorative, just like in their photos!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am finally getting around to posting the mummies I bought this year. I had to wait for a replacement of the 6' since it broke in delivery. So happy to add them this year. 
Yes I posted about the reaching hands that they were the same hand but different orientation. I thought you would notice but you really don't. I think they are supposed to be coming out from under a door but DH decided he wanted them above the door. He had to drill a hole in the metal plate to be able to secure them but they seem to work there. Guess at least no one will trip on them


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

I love the hands on the door, great idea!


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you Spirits Vineyard and Spookerstar! I’m really looking forward to getting the hands. Sort of bummed that they can only be placed in one position but they probably look better that way. I’ll keep you posted on how they turn out.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Not sure if anyone was contemplating the werewolf wrap, but I picked one up recently because they marked the price down and then got 30% off + free ship so couldn’t pass that up. It had mixed reviews, well more positive than negative, but there were a few that commented on quality and color. I agree that the color has a lot of gray tones in it, where the website makes it look like a solid rich brown color. But it’s not bad, just something to consider in case you were set on brown and not gray. As for quality, I actually think is pretty good. The bottom is lined in satin, and the faux fur is soft just like all my other faux fur throws. Overall I’m glad I got it. Not worth the full price (nothing of theirs ever is) but definitely worth the sale price!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

To feed my obsession with wreaths, I ordered the Gothic Romance one during the last sale and it just came today. It does NOT disappoint! I eyed it last year, but I ended up getting a different one so I figured it was ok to get this one this year since they still had it. I’m always impressed with their wreaths.....they’re definitely not cheap bu they’re always good quality and a decent size. I would love to get the urn fillers to match but since I have to keep this one indoors, my cats would have a field day with those so they’re a no go. At least I got the wreath though!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the mummies I bought this year. I had to wait for a replacement of the 6' since it broke in delivery. So happy to add them this year.
> Yes I posted about the reaching hands that they were the same hand but different orientation. I thought you would notice but you really don't. I think they are supposed to be coming out from under a door but DH decided he wanted them above the door. He had to drill a hole in the metal plate to be able to secure them but they seem to work there. Guess at least no one will trip on them


Actually I really like them above the doors! Much more noticeable I think!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I wanted to get the werewolf wrap but couldn’t get the 20 or 30% off to work with it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Aww that’s too bad! I had that happen to me a couple weeks ago where the free shipping wouldn’t come off during checkout, but I kept trying and trying, and removing it from my cart and adding it back in (I’d try everything before I was forced to call! Lol) and it finally worked. Maybe they’ll have another 30 w/ free shipping soon as we get closer to Halloween!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I just ordered the skeleton mirror. I’m still on the fence with the werewolf wrap though


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

They have some Halloween marked down, plus an additional 20% off plus free shipping. I got the smaller moving tree for a grand total of $85 so I am pretty pleased. I got the larger one last year and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I can’t seem to find the pumpkin man figure. Three foot tall soldier looking guy? Am I scrolling over him or have they pulled him from their website? I saw the town of St. Helens, Washington where they filmed Halloweentown used the pumpkin man in their display and it made me want him.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Jezebel82 said:


> They have some Halloween marked down, plus an additional 20% off plus free shipping. I got the smaller moving tree for a grand total of $85 so I am pretty pleased. I got the larger one last year and I absolutely love it.


I really love those moving trees! I can’t buy them though....my cats would chew them up. It’s too bad they’re indoor only, otherwise I probably would!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I can’t seem to find the pumpkin man figure. Three foot tall soldier looking guy? Am I scrolling over him or have they pulled him from their website? I saw the town of St. Helens, Washington where they filmed Halloweentown used the pumpkin man in their display and it made me want him.


They probably pulled him from the site. Not sure what their rhyme or reason is to leave it up with the message “out of stock” or to just pull it altogether. But here he is.....

https://www.grandinroad.com/pumpkin-man-figure/681433


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I got the gothic romance urn fillers, and just a warning they are not made for going out..... lol I had mine on my front porch they are under the roof area for the most part. Anyways we got hit with some rain which is rare in my area and really rare in mid October. Well I went outside the next morning to an all pink everything. My steps, my skelly animals. my sidewalk, and then my hands when I was trying to figure out WTFRACK was going on. Like fruit punch had been poured all over. Customer service was not really super helpful in resolving this for me via their website. I am going to try calling tomorrow. Hopefully I have a better outcome. They were not cheap for this outcome. I have no problem spending the money for quality. They are beautiful for sure. If I bought a germlin I would expect this but not for an outdoor decoration. Just a heads up if you have anything from the gpthic romance collection keep it far far far away from any type of moisture.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

50% off select halloween next 13hrs. Code: XXW36311


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally bought something from GR this year! I hit the button on both of the wooden skull wall hangings. I couldn't resist at 50% off both! They're my only GR purchase this year.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Bought the animated dancing skeleton couple and skeleton bone mirror since they had their price reduced and then used a 20% off + free ship.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG, I’m surprised they had both available....I think the large one was out of stock for a while but must’ve come back.

Ditsterz, how do you like the animated coffin? I just picked that up today in the sale!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I seriously, honest to god, swear I thought I was done with the large ticket items this year. The KC Sorceress skull mirror was half off today and I decided since I already went overboard this year, I may as well make a production of it 

I was even half tempted to buy the witch server, but even at half off I couldn’t pull the trigger on that one, even though my heart wanted to! Haha

So along with the animated coffin, I bought the mirror. Been wanting it for a few years now since it came out, but never wanted to shell out the $500 for it. No free shipping though, so still had to pay $50 in shipping fees for it, which is kinda ridiculous. But I figured this was probably as low as it was gonna get. I’m excited, can’t wait to get it now!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I’m with you my sister!!! I bought another werewolf wrap and skull and bones mirror! Damn you GR!!!! Lol We are all worth it!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I can’t resist when they start lowering their prices like that....I throw all caution to the wind!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard- you were smart to wait to buy it. I really wanted it and didn't wanna chance it selling out so I bought it for $79. The size is comparable to the gr animated spirit board. Definitely made by the same company. I love it. Love the music and the look of the coffin.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info! yeah I had a feeling it was made by the same company that made the spirit board. I actually bought it for just the music, which is unlike me since I usually hate all the animated sounds some of these props make. But I liked the music in this one.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oooh, I've loved that mirror for ages but my bank account laughs anytime I try and seriously entertain the notion.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> RCIAG, I’m surprised they had both available....I think the large one was out of stock for a while but must’ve come back


I didn't know that it was out of stock. I kinda gave up on GR since the skulls were one of the few things I liked & I wasn't going to spend full price on them so I just didn't bother looking anymore but then I got that email & couldn't pass it up. 

Most of what they had this year didn't really interest me. The octopus eyeballs were the other thing I liked but they're gone now & that's OK.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

40% + free shipping on all Halloween thru 10/22 - code is TICKTOCK


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> 40% + free shipping on all Halloween thru 10/22 - code is TICKTOCK


Well crap. This is why I hate grandin road. They just ran a 50% sale then put a 40% sale plus free shipping right behind it. Feels like promotions are totally random. Would have saved me just $13, but still!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The biggest difference is the current sale includes ALL Halloween, which is great! The half off was only for a select list of items. Either way, I will take either one of those sales over their most popular sale which is 20 or 25 off with free ship. 

The only problem you have to worry about now is item availability. Their selections are getting pretty slim.....


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Hearthfire said:


> I’m with you my sister!!! I bought another werewolf wrap and skull and bones mirror! Damn you GR!!!! Lol We are all worth it!!



Arg again. The skull and bones mirror is just $23 with free ship now.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

There is a coupon plug in for your web browser called HONEY and it pops up a window which auto tries a bunch of coupon codes. I just got the skeleton poncho on sale at $39 for $25 including tax and shipping once Honey applied all the codes. Just put in that sorceress skull mirror for fun and it brought it down from $499 to $299.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Jottle said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> > I’m with you my sister!!! I bought another werewolf wrap and skull and bones mirror! Damn you GR!!!! Lol We are all worth it!!
> ...


Arg!! The 1st skull n bones mirror I bought was for 31$ The second I snagged for $19.50 plus shipping. They are killing me!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got my wood skulls today! By the size of the box it came in I thought they were going to be GINORMOUS but they're not, which is a good thing. They're pretty cool looking & since they're not ginormous I will actually hang them on the wall.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, now I'm glad I didn't pay full price for them.

After dropping the larger one because I was doing something you were supposed to do, holding it by the hanger (which is just twine) to hang it up. The twine came out of the foam form & down it went. Two wood chips came off. 

I picked the skull up & I see on closer inspection that all they are made of are foam skull forms with wood chips glued, maybe just hot glued, to the forms.

So definitely not worth the original asking price, but worth the 50% off that I did pay. At least I know they can be easily fixed with some hot glue.

But once again it feels like GR is slipping on the quality on some of their products. They're cool LOOKING, but not really well made. If one had the inclination & a form of some sort you could easily make your own.

So yes, they're worth the $19.50 & $7.50 each I paid for them. I do like them but really glad I didn't buy until now.

Here they are & here's the easily fixed damage:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditto RCIAG on the wooden skulls. 

I only purchased the large one, which I really do like the look of, when it was 50%. LOL on the box, double boxed as I recall. At least well protected. Was tempted to pick up a small skull too like you did when it was reduced and during some big sale on top of that. The large ones had sold out already and I see that all the skulls are gone now. Wasn't that impressed with the quality but like you said cool look. I haven't tried hanging mine and was wondering how that hanger would work. Thanks for being the guinea pig! Not sure what I will do with mine to secure it. Maybe run a thin black wire through the front and through the back and figure it out from there. Had planned to hang the skull on our wooden gate door during a walk thru haunt. Sorry yours was kind of a casualty. 

I did end up ordering two pairs of those reaching hands today. Remember someone orderered them and thought they were okay. Don't think I will use them under a house door though. Was thinking under our garage door or attaching them to the side door portion of our wooden gate somehow. Suppose they could be resin hands coming up from a grave site as well or a casket if you can give it the support it needs.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought the hands with lanterns last year (or the year before) & they're a pretty good quality. They're a heavy resin with a keyhole hanger on the back. The lanterns are glass too.
https://www.grandinroad.com/creepy-hands-with-lanterns-2c-set-of-two/905506?listIndex=0

I just noticed that those reaching hands on the website are both left hands. If you turned them both over the same way it's 2 left hands. At least the pics on the website are 2 left hands.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think someone on here had already mentioned they were two left hands so I won't be surprised....but helpful for anyone who might still be thinking of picking them up!

Unfortunately or fortunately for my wallet, there really weren't many things I wanted from the Halloween section this year. Had originally thought about the octopus eyeball lights when we were doing the sneak preview but changed my mind later. I think the wooden skull was on my list and I did like the barnacle vase but really no where to put it. I have their Haunted Typewriter and Ouija Board from prior year/s, and Madame Zaltana (love all three) and a number of other things I still see on their site, but those 3 props would have been on my pick up list if I didn't already have them.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Remaining Halloween is 50% off with free shipping. Code FINALFRIGHT


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Too bad there isn’t much left. I would be tempted on a couple of things at half off but they are out of stock. With all I’ve already bought this year that’s probably a good thing!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I bought the hands with lanterns last year (or the year before) & they're a pretty good quality. They're a heavy resin with a keyhole hanger on the back. The lanterns are glass too.
> https://www.grandinroad.com/creepy-hands-with-lanterns-2c-set-of-two/905506?listIndex=0
> 
> I just noticed that those reaching hands on the website are both left hands. If you turned them both over the same way it's 2 left hands. At least the pics on the website are 2 left hands.


I have the hands holding the lanterns too and really like them. Just an FYI you may want to re enforce around the mounting bracket as last year one of mine just decided to fall off the wall and shatter ( the mounting bracket came away from the resin hand) I posted about it in a review on GR and since I have seen it happened to another person as well. Luckily I had bought 2 sets so I still have a set!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I actually had the same thing happen to me with a different set of hands! The ones I bought were just a pair of black resin hands, nothing else to them. But when I went to hang them, I noticed the bracket on the back of one of them was loose (or maybe it had come off completely, I can’t remember) and I never got around to fixing it, and therefore never got around to hanging them. I was too afraid to, because I knew they’d instantly break when smashing down from off the wall onto the floor. I thought I would repurpose them into something else, but never got around to that either! LOL. So many ideas, so little time.... 




Malicious said:


> I have the hands holding the lanterns too and really like them. Just an FYI you may want to re enforce around the mounting bracket as last year one of mine just decided to fall off the wall and shatter ( the mounting bracket came away from the resin hand) I posted about it in a review on GR and since I have seen it happened to another person as well. Luckily I had bought 2 sets so I still have a set!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I bought the grim reaper prop they had when they ran their 50% sale along with the laser cut spider web cape. The cape is cute, definitely not worth full price, since it's made of felt. But for $7, I'm happy with it. I had bought the skeleton cape on Amazon a few years ago and I love it! For anyone looking and not wanting to shell out $40, Amazon has the exact same cape for $19.99. I have gotten tons of compliments on it. 
I was skeptical about the reaper prop due to the reviews, but figured for $25, why not? I love him! He looks great hanging on a shepherd's hook in my yard flying over my graveyard! 
I almost bought the beloved tombstone this weekend and then got busy and forgot to go back to my cart and now they're all out! I'm soooo bummed!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Well my 2 werewolf wraps and skull and bones mirrors arrived. I love the mirror. It is perfect. The werewolf wrap is fun. The eyes are a little cheesy. Can’t believe I ordered two!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Guess what I just ordered? The werewolf rug from World Market. Most of their Halloween is half off, plus there was an extra 25% on top of that. Figured I may as well get it to go with the werewolf wrap! It’s got iffy reviews too, but figured for the price, I’d give it a try and see how it is. I wanted it last year but it was sold out by the time it even went on sale, and I didn’t want to pay full price. If I don’t like it, I guess I’ve bought worse? LOL



Hearthfire said:


> Well my 2 werewolf wraps and skull and bones mirrors arrived. I love the mirror. It is perfect. The werewolf wrap is fun. The eyes are a little cheesy. Can’t believe I ordered two!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vinyard, you are my hero!!! I hope it is wonderful!!! I bought several bottles of Pinot Noir after a crazy day at work. Cheers!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wine? Wine? Did someone say wine? 

You know, that’s what we need.....more wine related Halloween decor!


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

A Little Odd said:


>


wow i love this, i was just reading to browse but i might actually cave in and buy something .. again ugh!


----------

